# Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!



## Anglerboard-Team (16. August 2006)

Hier könnt ihr kommentieren und diskutieren!



Anglerboard-Team schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies,
> soeben erhielten wir vom Fachversand Stollenwerk folgende Meldung:
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> STOLLENWERK HITPARADE
> ...


----------



## Lionhead (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Der ist ja tierisch gewachsen. Hier hatte er noch 20 Pfund:

http://www.fischereiverein-haltern....27&PHPSESSID=0b3f0acc1f6f6787add9bf1ffb396c56

Bei dem geheimen Gewässer handelt es sich wahrscheinlich um den  Halterner Stausee.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

uuuups )))


----------



## Lionhead (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

ja, kräftig ist der Herr Stiller ja und lange Arme hat der...:q 

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Knispel (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

und vor allem große Hände....


----------



## sammycr65 (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

... und weiße Finger! :m 

Aber is ja auch ein Mordsbrocken - da kann einem schon ma die 
Farbe flöten gehen! :q


----------



## freibadwirt (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Zander mit 31 Pfd ??? man kanns kaum glauben. Da kann man den Fänger nur gratulieren.#6 #6 #6 
Gruß Freibadwirt|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## spin-paule (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Scharf beobachtet, Jan#6 
dennoch ein Mords-Zander! Seit Jahren versuche ich am Rhein meinen ersten 90+ Zander zu stellen :c .
Vielleicht heut´ Nacht?:q 
Gruß,
Spin-Paule


----------



## Knispel (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Ich kann nicht verstehen, dass es Angler gibt, die sich mit unwahren Größenangaben profilieren müssen. Aber das ist wohl wie beim Doping. Heißt ja nicht umsonst im Volksmund : Nur für Jäger, Angler und sonstige Lügner......


----------



## Karpfenchamp (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Das sind zwar Handschuhe aber naja. Wenn ihr mich fragt dass sieht nach einem Fake aus. Ich finde der Mann auf dem Bild passt irgendwie mit der Farbintensität nicht aufs Bild. Sieht aus wie reingeschnitten.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

...trotzdem ein starker Fisch...
...aber es wird wohl der Halterner Stausee sein...
...petri Heil dazu...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Ich habe auf jeden Fall bei Benni von Stollenwerk angerufen und ihn auf den Link von Lionhead hingewiesen.

Die  werden dann jetzt sicher entsprechende konkretere Nachforschungen anstellen und uns darüber berichten.

Ob 20 Pfund oder 31: So ode rso ein Klassefisch (ich werd nie verstehen warum man "Rekorde" brechen muss).

Es gab ja auch schon den gefakten Rekordaal beim Blinker, der hier im Forum dann als Conger entlarvt wurde 
))

Anglerboard funktioniert ))


----------



## Lionhead (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Natürlich ist ein Zander von 1m + , ein Mordszander, aber muß man den auch noch größer machen ? Ich glaube nicht.
Auf der Vereinsseite sind noch mehr Fotos von schönen Zandern.
Eigentlich hat Herr Stiller das wohl gar nicht nötig.
Vielleicht klärt sich das Ganze ja noch auf und der Zander war wirklich so groß.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Debilofant (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

...der Fisch ist, egal wie schwer, spitze #6, 

...aber die Meldung bzw. der für die Unstimmigkeiten Verantwortliche einfach nur extrem |peinlich #d und|abgelehn 

@ Lionhead: #6 bzw. Danke, dass Du uns so fix vor einer weiteren Verar**** bewahrt hast.

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Karstein (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Astrein @ Lionhead!!! :m #6 #6 #6


----------



## Kurzer (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Der Link vom Lionhead ist echt der Hammer! ;->

Offensichtlich will uns hier jemand nen gewaltigen Bären aufbinden.

Eines jedoch ist sicher, es gibt Zander dieser größe. ;->


----------



## esox_105 (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Lionhead schrieb:


> Der ist ja tierisch gewachsen. Hier hatte er noch 20 Pfund:
> 
> http://www.fischereiverein-haltern....27&PHPSESSID=0b3f0acc1f6f6787add9bf1ffb396c56
> 
> ...


 

Hmm, eine Gewichtszunahme 11,66 Pfd von einem Bild zum anderen |kopfkrat ?

Vieleicht sollten erst mal alle Grundbleie wieder aus dem Zander rausgenommen werden :q .


----------



## Pete (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

vielleicht sollten hier das weiterreichen solcher veröffentlichungen im anglerboard seitens der zuständigen mods von vornherein unterlassen werden...es war zwar bisher stets ein netter service, tolle fänge von boardies zu präsentieren, aber auf derlei kann man auch gut verzichten...bringt nur wieder unruhe...


----------



## NorbertF (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Egal wie gross: schöner Fisch.

Ich warte übrigens auf die alte Platte, enttäuscht mich nicht!
Hopp!


----------



## Lionhead (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Egal wie gross: schöner Fisch.
> 
> Ich warte übrigens auf die alte Platte, enttäuscht mich nicht!
> Hopp!


|uhoh: 

Kein schöner Kommentar Norbert.

Das ist ja fast provozierend.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## USA (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mich fragt dass sieht nach einem Fake aus. Ich finde der Mann auf dem Bild passt irgendwie mit der Farbintensität nicht aufs Bild. Sieht aus wie reingeschnitten.


da sag ich doch net petri!!

|muahah:|muahah:|peinlich
jo stimmt Karfpenchamp! Jetzt seh ichs auch.....eindeutig! Gut erkannt Karpfenchamp!
Schaut mal direkt über den zander, die unterarme kann man noch erkennen.......naja der hat ja lange unterarme:q

Grüßle un petri heil!


----------



## deger (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

|muahah: |peinlich 

aber trotzdem ein Mordszander...aber sowas schmälert natürlich die Beweihräucherung beträchtlich  |abgelehn


----------



## HD4ever (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Debilofant schrieb:


> ...aber die Meldung bzw. der für die Unstimmigkeiten Verantwortliche einfach nur extrem |peinlich #d und|abgelehn
> 
> @ Lionhead: #6 bzw. Danke, dass Du uns so fix vor einer weiteren Verar**** bewahrt hast.
> 
> Tschau Debilofant #h



dem schließ ich mich an !!!!  #6#6#6
wie peinlich so überführt zu werden ... |uhoh: :q:q:q


----------



## Holger (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Im Grunde sieht man auch auf dem Bild, das dieser Zander weit von 30 Pfund entfernt ist. Ein Fisch, der nur knapp über 1 Meter ist muß ganz andere Proportionen aufweisen, um 30 Pfund aufzuweisen. Ein Zander um 1 Meter wiegt je nach Gewässer und Jahreszeit zwischen 16 und 22 Pfund. 

Da düft einen wohl klar sein, das dieser Zander auch nicht über die magische 25 Pfund-Marke kommt. Nichtsdestotrotz ein super Fisch. Aber sollte sich heraus stellen, das der Angler wirklich versucht Leute durch Falschangaben zu verarschen, nhem ich mein hiermit ausgesprochenes "Petri Heil" zurück.


----------



## sammycr65 (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> Das sind zwar Handschuhe aber naja. Wenn ihr mich fragt dass sieht nach einem Fake aus. Ich finde der Mann auf dem Bild passt irgendwie mit der Farbintensität nicht aufs Bild. Sieht aus wie reingeschnitten.



Handschuhe mit Fingernägeln?#c 

Aber egal, wie Du schon schreibst: der Rest passt nicht zum Mann 
(is das hinten rechts Schnee?)! #6


----------



## Lachsy (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



sammycr65 schrieb:


> Handschuhe mit Fingernägeln?#c
> Aber egal, wie Du schon schreibst: der Rest passt nicht zum Mann
> (is das hinten rechts Schnee?)! #6



richtig. man sieht die fingernägel 

rechts dahinter ist ne Mauer, bzw wellblech 

http://img149.*ih.us/img149/5527/zander20pfund1bl7.jpg

da sieht man mal was leute alles machen um etwas zu gewinnen . wie peinlich

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Knispel (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Wenn wir von den gegebenen Daten ausgehen, dürfte der Fisch laut Korpulenzfaktor "nur" 13000 g wiegen, aber wenn ich die Hände und Fingernägel so sehe, ich weiss auch nicht....10 kg hat er.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



> Handschuhe mit Fingernägeln?


Talkumpuder!!!
Wie bei Gewichthebern )))


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

ähnliches war doch letztes jahr mit nem rotauge von angeblich 4,5 pfund oder so,das sieger der blinkerhitparade wurde!

wundert mich nicht das sowas passiert.

und das foto wie gesagt ist etwas komisch,und der fisch auch keine 31 pfund schwer.
wir können ja wieder mit dem fingervergleichstest arbeiten ob die länge ungefähr stimmt.
ich sag der hat 98cm und ca 18-20 pfund


----------



## Knispel (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Gut mit der Hand, hier die andere, man beachte einmal den "abgesägten" Hintergrund, der besteht hinter der Hand nicht mehr aus den Metallstangen des Gartenzaunes sondern plötzlich aus halbrund eingefügten Maschendraht, Mauer oder ähnlichem....
Also Herr Stiller, sie sollten sich was schämen den ehrlichen Anglern gegenüber....


----------



## GoliaTH (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

schlechte fotomontage....


----------



## Monsterqualle (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Schlecht ist die Fotomontage nicht gerade, aber erwischt ist erwischt würde ich sagen. Erhebliche Zweifel habe ich auf jedem Fall an dem Bild.|wavey:


----------



## Holger (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Gut, das wir vom AB nicht nur alle tierisch gut angeln können, nein, wir haben auch noch detektivische Fähigkeiten....|rolleyes 

Danke an all die, die helfen konnten einen Betrüger zu entlarven.....#6 #6


----------



## deger (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

00Boardies


----------



## Zacharias Zander (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Absolut ober,ultra,super mega lächerlich Herr Ober Lächerlich!


----------



## Zacharias Zander (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Man muss das ja echt nötig haben,unglaublich!Mir fehlen echt die Worte und das kommt echt nicht oft vor!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Echt mal lächerlich...naja...jedem das seine...


----------



## Sailfisch (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Grundsätzlich habe ich nichts gegen Rekordlisten und Schnurklassenrekorden, es sei denn man pervertiert die Angelei durch die Verwendung von viel zu schwachem Material, nur um einen Rekord aufzustellen.
Aber wenn ich soetwas hier sehe, dann kann ich ja wirklich nur noch lachen. Und wie man so dämlich sein kann den Fisch im Internet an 2 Stellen mit unterschiedlichen Gewichtsangaben zu veröffentlichen, da fällt einem nichts mehr ein.
Und mal ganz im Ernst, sind Euch nicht auch beim ersten betrachten des Bildes Zweifel gekommen, als ich finde das Bild komisch.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Rekorde und Kapitale können doch auch nicht der Maßstab fürs Angeln sein. Als Orientierung und Ansporn ganz hilfreich, aber logischerweise kann nun mal nicht jeder Fisch und an jedem Tag ein besonders großer sein, das geht einfach gar nicht. Meiner Meinung nach wird mit der Kapitalenjagd ein bischen zu sehr übertrieben und der Blick für das Wesentliche andere verdeckt: Angeln macht Spaß und es immer wieder eine Überraschung was für ein Fisch da raus kommt. :m 
Man stelle sich nur mal vor der Fisch wäre immer exakt gleich und gleich groß ...|rolleyes


----------



## Bechtangler (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

echt schlecht!

erstens die geschichte um den geheimnisvollen see |kopfkrat und dann dieses super gebastelte beweisfoto...:q ...wenn er damit glücklich ist...|uhoh: 

P.S.: die hechte in meinem avatar sind beide 1,30m und der barsch hat stolze 74cm...man, das waren riesige brocken...:q :q :q :q |wavey: 


mfg bechtangler


----------



## tapaesser (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Lionhead schrieb:


> Der ist ja tierisch gewachsen. Hier hatte er noch 20 Pfund:
> 
> http://www.fischereiverein-haltern....27&PHPSESSID=0b3f0acc1f6f6787add9bf1ffb396c56
> 
> ...



das Du aber auch immer alles so genau nehmen mußt.:q:q

Wie war das mit den Armen, die nicht lang genug sind zum Größe anzeigen?#6#6#6


----------



## esox_105 (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

So, ich hab auch einen Rekordzander gefangem  :q :q .


----------



## CyKingTJ (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Das ist garantiert fake, also egal wer der Fänger und wie groß der Fisch.
Hab da noch nen Kracher für Euch !  |kopfkrat


----------



## Lionhead (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



tapaesser schrieb:


> das Du aber auch immer alles so genau nehmen mußt.:q:q
> 
> Wie war das mit den Armen, die nicht lang genug sind zum Größe anzeigen?#6#6#6


Das war der Witz mit dem prahlenden Angler, dem die Hände an den Handgelenken gebunden worden sind, um zu verhindern, daß er die Größe seiner angeblich gefangenen Fische demonstriert.
Der Mann kommt in die Kneipe, formt mit seinen Händen einen Kreis und sagt:
Stellt euch vor Jungs ich habe einen Hecht gefangen, der hatte sooooo grooße Augen.#c 

Jan "LIonhead"


----------



## oknel (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



esox_105 schrieb:


> So, ich hab auch einen Rekordzander gefangem  :q :q .



*kicher*

super gemacht, hätts fast geglaubt aber der zaun im hintergrund kommt mir bekannt vor

#6


----------



## Baddy89 (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Hmmm,ich finde das ganze nicht nur lächerlich und oberpeinlich.
Sondern auch traurig. 

Sobald es was zu gewinnen gibt, müssen Leute be*******n....

Naja, die Community und das Board vergessen solche Sachen nicht !


----------



## tapaesser (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Na da freue ich mich doch um so mehr über den Fang  von detef aus HH. Der war wenigstens echt. Stolze 101 cm Zander.


----------



## detlefb (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



tapaesser schrieb:


> Na da freue ich mich doch um so mehr über den Fang  von detef aus HH. Der war wenigstens echt. Stolze 101 cm Zander.



stimmt 20Pfd und 200gr :q


----------



## tapaesser (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Jan, top. !!


----------



## tapaesser (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



detlefb schrieb:


> stimmt und 20Pfd und 200gr :q



Ach wat.:q

Und demnächst im Blinker.:q:q

Der war wenigstens real.:m


----------



## Ariba100 (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Traurig traurig!
Das ist mit großer Sicherheit eine Fotomontage.

Allein der Schatten im Maul des Fisches passt nicht zum Schattenfall des Kopfes vom Angler. #d 
Der Angler wurde bei hochstehender Mittagssonne fotografiert und der Fisch zu einer anderen Tageszeit wahrscheinlich mit Blitzlicht.


----------



## Knispel (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Mach es doch nicht so kompliziert, die beiden Ausschnittsvergrößerungen auf Seite 2 belegen doch alles....


----------



## Holzauge (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Jaaah....,

daß die "Raubfisch-Apotheke" sich für sowas hergibt !?:v 
Tse,tse,tse..

Gruß
Holzauge


----------



## bennie (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

der Link von Jan geht nicht


----------



## Pilkman (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Vielleicht hat der "Fänger" es ja auf die Stella abgesehen, die es für den Rekordhalter geben würde...


----------



## Stefan6 (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



bennie schrieb:


> der Link von Jan geht nicht


 
Vorhin ging er noch,aber man hat anscheinend das Bild entfernt,das sagt dann wohl alles.#d


----------



## esox_105 (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



bennie schrieb:


> der Link von Jan geht nicht


 

Der Link funzt schon, aber das Foto wurde aus der Datenbank entfernt |kopfkrat .


----------



## bennie (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

peinlich! sowas wird stollenwerk nicht mit sich machen lassen


----------



## esox_105 (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat der "Fänger" es ja auf die Stella abgesehen, die es für den Rekordhalter geben würde...


 

Aber immerhin hat er sich zu mindest diese Rolle verdient :m :

http://cgi.ebay.de/Angelrolle-f-Ang...ryZ56716QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Schlimm, schlimm, #d #d 
Der Herr Stiller muss es ja mächtig Nötig haben. Bestimmt wird er aber eine schlimme Kindheit gehabt haben und aus zerrütteten familieren Verhältnissen kommen. Denn sonnst würde er nicht auf sollche Ideen kommen.|rolleyes


----------



## oknel (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

gästebuch auch mal eben um ein paar unbequeme einträge editiert.

weiter so

und moderiert.....


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Das Foto ist doch eindeutig auf der Kuhwiese von Münchhausen gemacht. Aber schön ist es doch.
Der Hecht aus Schweden gefällt mir auch gut.


----------



## leopard_afrika (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Wenn du den 2. aus Schweden meinst, jo, so überproportional große Hände möcht ich auch nicht haben.


----------



## anguilla (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Ich find's Klasse, wie Ihr diese Pappnase überführt habt! :m :m 

Solche Leute müssen doch das Selbstwertgefühl einer Kiwi haben, um so etwas zu tun!
Kann ich nicht verstehen.

Im übrigen meine ich, das der Zander nicht mal 20 Pfund hat. Dafür ist er einfach zu dürr!

Leider sieht man immer wieder solche maßlosen Übertreibungen in Punkto Gewicht. 
Erst kürzlich fiel mir in der "Angler-Bildzeitung" ein Zander von 90cm und 20 Pfund aus der Bleilochtalsperre auf, der nie und nimmer dieses Gewicht hatte.

Ich finde, man sollte (wie zu DDR-Zeiten) nur die Länge als entscheidendes Kriterium akzeptieren.
Diese kann mittels beigelegtem Längenmaß eindeutig bewiesen werden.
Das Gewicht ist doch eh von vielen Faktoren beeinflußt und schwankend!


----------



## schroe (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Dieser hatte genau 95cm und wog 15Pfd.

Der Rekordzander muß doppelt so viel Masse gehabt haben.:q


----------



## Multi-Chris 66 (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Solche Leute müssen doch das Selbstwertgefühl einer Kiwi haben, um so etwas zu tun!

Was fällt Dir ein ,eine Kiwi so zu beleidigen?|krach: |gr: 

Gruß Christian|wavey:


----------



## Knispel (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



schroe schrieb:


> Dieser hatte genau 95cm und wog 15Pfd.
> 
> Der Rekordzander muß doppelt so viel Masse gehabt haben.:q


 
Wenigstens ehrlich. Schöner Fisch, gratuliere....

PS. : Kann natürlich auch sein, dass der besagte Fisch gerade einen 15 pfd. Karpfen verspeist hatte....


----------



## esox_105 (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Das Foto ist auf jeden Fall eine Montage, der Typ ist schön braugebrannt, während die Hände die gesunde Bräune eines Mehlwurms haben.


----------



## Knispel (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Schau auf Seite 2, dort sind beide Hände vergrößert, da siehst Du noch mehr.....


----------



## esox_105 (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Knispel schrieb:


> Schau auf Seite 2, dort sind beide Hände vergrößert, da siehst Du noch mehr.....


 

Stimmt, #6 .


Aber der Zander ist schon nicht ohne. Möchte mal zu gerne wissen wer den Zander in wirklichkeit gefangen hat, bzw. wo das Originalbild zu finden ist. Dort sollten eigentlich die richtigen Daten beistehen.


----------



## donlotis (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Wahrscheinlich hält Herr Stiller in Wirklichkeit einen schmalen Aal in den Händen...

Gruß donlotis


----------



## bennie (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

was sagt der Herr Stollenwerk?


----------



## Lionhead (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Herr Stiller scheint sich vor Fisch zu ekeln, sonst würde er nicht immer dünne Gummihandschuhe tragen.

http://www.fischereiverein-haltern.de/fotos/foto.php?id=516
http://www.fischereiverein-haltern.de/fotos/foto.php?id=525
http://www.fischereiverein-haltern.de/fotos/foto.php?id=659
http://www.fischereiverein-haltern.de/fotos/foto.php?id=661
http://www.fischereiverein-haltern.de/fotos/foto.php?id=1433
http://www.fischereiverein-haltern.de/fotos/foto.php?id=1745
http://www.fischereiverein-haltern.de/fotos/foto.php?id=437

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Lionhead (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



bennie schrieb:


> was sagt der Herr Stollenwerk?


Auf der Seite von Herrn Stollenwerk wird immer noch mit dem Monsterzander geworben.

In einer E-mail von Stollenwerk wurde mir geschrieben, daß man sich darum kümmert.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Supporter (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Pete schrieb:


> vielleicht sollten hier das weiterreichen solcher veröffentlichungen im anglerboard seitens der zuständigen mods von vornherein unterlassen werden...es war zwar bisher stets ein netter service, tolle fänge von boardies zu präsentieren, aber auf derlei kann man auch gut verzichten...bringt nur wieder unruhe...


|good: Bin hier gerade mal so,in den Thread reingefallen- |sagnix


----------



## Sailfisch (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Lionhead schrieb:


> Herr Stiller scheint sich vor Fisch zu ekeln, sonst würde er nicht immer dünne Gummihandschuhe tragen.
> http://www.fischereiverein-haltern.de/fotos/foto.php?id=516
> http://www.fischereiverein-haltern.de/fotos/foto.php?id=525
> http://www.fischereiverein-haltern.de/fotos/foto.php?id=659
> ...



Mensch Jan,

Du könntest ja ohne Eignungsprüfung beim BND anfange. :q :q :q


----------



## tamandua (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Lionhead schrieb:


> Herr Stiller scheint sich vor Fisch zu ekeln, sonst würde er nicht immer dünne Gummihandschuhe tragen.
> 
> http://www.fischereiverein-haltern.de/fotos/foto.php?id=516
> http://www.fischereiverein-haltern.de/fotos/foto.php?id=525
> ...



Was soll man denn davon halten?#c Die vornehme Blässe zeigenden, offenbar behandschuhten Hände, die den ''Monsterzander'' halten, stammen also womöglich doch von ihm. Trotzdem ist das Foto eindeutig eine Fälschung, wie man am mehr schlecht als recht zusammengeflickten Zaun erkennt. Mysteriös#c.


----------



## Stefan6 (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Lionhead schrieb:


> Herr Stiller scheint sich vor Fisch zu ekeln, sonst würde er nicht immer dünne Gummihandschuhe tragen.
> 
> http://www.fischereiverein-haltern.de/fotos/foto.php?id=516
> http://www.fischereiverein-haltern.de/fotos/foto.php?id=525
> ...


 
Na so als möchtegern Sunnyboy fast man doch keinen Fisch ohne Handschuhe an:m :q :q


----------



## Lionhead (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Sailfisch schrieb:


> Mensch Jan,
> 
> Du könntest ja ohne Eignungsprüfung beim BND anfange. :q :q :q


Diese blöde Eignungsprüfung...
Nie wieder... upps... verquatscht.:q 

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## duracell3010 (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

sieht ein bischen nach fotomontage aus... die hand/arm ausrichtung wirkt etwas versetzt, und die hände sind riesig im vergleich zu den armen...
kann mich natürlich auch täuschen


----------



## oknel (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

genauso riesig wie der fisch im vergleich zu seinem fänger  ?


----------



## Cerfat (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Hab hier einen von 20 Pfund gefunden, demnach müßte der 31 Pfünder um die Hälfte größer sein ?
http://img103.*ih.us/img103/2995/quickshot11lb4.jpg
http://fanaticfishing.fa.funpic.de/Coppermine/thumbnails.php?album=6


----------



## Zandercatcher (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Habe schon viel von Ihm gehört, weiss unter anderem aus ziemlich sicherer Quelle das er fast nur m. Echolot vom Kahn Angelt!
Dann sind solche Fänge keine Kunst! 
(Wenn Sie denn dann gefangen wurden.....foto Link tut nicht mehr!!!!)
Fisch sieht man, tiefe auch.. drei mal Zupfen wenn er nicht beisst zum nächsten Rudern!


----------



## vertikal (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Zandercatcher schrieb:


> weiss unter anderem aus ziemlich sicherer Quelle das er fast nur m. Echolot vom Kahn Angelt! Dann sind solche Fänge keine Kunst!



Das ist ja merkwürdig!|kopfkrat

Ich angel ebenfalls ausschließlich mit Echolot vom Kahn aus in holländischen Zandergewässern. Zusätzlich benutzen wir ein GPS-Gerät, einen starken E-Motor mit Fernbedienung, eine elektrische Ankerwinde, und, und, und....


Aber so eine Brosche von Zander hab ich noch nie gefangen!!!

Was, um Gottes Willen mach ich da bloss falsch, wo's doch so einfach ist???:q:q:q

Bitte um Aufklärung, Zandercatcher.:m

P.S.: Bei dem Namen *musst *du es doch wissen.


----------



## Ronen (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Joke on: na wenn wir einmal dabei sind darf ich Euch gleich meinen bzw. DEN Rekord Hecht vorführen. 1.52m und knapp 25kg  Joke off!



Leider ist es immer das gleiche. Übertreibungen ohne Ende. Da fühlt man sich ja mit seinen Babyfischen fast schon fehl am Platze. Aber die sind allgegenwärtig!

naja, wer`s brauch!!!!


----------



## Lachsy (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



vertikal schrieb:


> Das ist ja merkwürdig!|kopfkrat
> Ich angel ebenfalls ausschließlich mit Echolot vom Kahn aus in holländischen Zandergewässern. Zusätzlich benutzen wir ein GPS-Gerät, einen starken E-Motor mit Fernbedienung, eine elektrische Ankerwinde, und, und, und....
> Aber so eine Brosche von Zander hab ich noch nie gefangen!!!
> Was, um Gottes Willen mach ich da bloss falsch, wo's doch so einfach ist???:q:q:q
> ...



Mensch Frank, dir fehlt was in der ausrüstung ein "autopilot" der bringt dich dann auch zum dicken fisch.

Wenn du mit der ausrüstung nix fängst, was sollen wir dann sagen? ja gut kein E-motor, keine elektronische Ankerwinde . Dafür ein Farbecholot, ein Kartenplotter, und eine autopilot.

wenn du weist wie du an die dicken kommst, sag bitte bescheid 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## just_a_placebo (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Den Spruch von Zandercatcher fand ich auch grad bissl sehr daneben. Da muss es ja einer echt wissen! 

PS. Wie krass sone Threads immer frequentiert sind... 

<edit> Mir fällt grad ein: wollen wir nicht mal nen AB-Treffen am Halterner-Stausee machen? Ich würde sagen: Zielfisch Zander!!! :m


----------



## Der Doktor (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Ronen schrieb:


> na wenn wir einmal dabei sind darf ich Euch gleich meinen bzw. DEN Rekord Hecht vorführen. 1.52m und knapp 25kg



Meine Fresse, dann hat der Mepps daneben ja so um die 40cm.
Wo hastn den her? Will auch so einen. :q


----------



## vertikal (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Lachsy,

hab mich geschämt, den Autopiloten *auch *noch zu erwähnen. Denn nach dem Posting von Zandercatcher müssten mir ja die Meterzander freiwillig ins Boot springen.:q

Kann ja dann nur an meiner Unzulänglichkeit liegen?|kopfkrat

Aber wenn ich's dann endlich mal begriffen hab, bist du die erste, die's erfährt!!!


----------



## bennie (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Ronen schrieb:


> Joke on: na wenn wir einmal dabei sind darf ich Euch gleich meinen bzw. DEN Rekord Hecht vorführen. 1.52m und knapp 25kg  Joke off!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Pf du Looser.... ich hab gestern einen 1,74 mit 78 Pfund gefangen..... da is deiner nix gegen...#d


----------



## vertikal (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



bennie schrieb:


> Pf du Looser.... ich hab gestern einen 1,74 mit 78 Pfund gefangen..... da is deiner nix gegen...#d




Mit dem Karpfen auf deinem Avatar als Köderfisch war das ja auch kein Kunststück. 
Die fang ich da immer drauf!:q:q:q


----------



## MefoProf (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

In dem See scheint es von Kapitalen Exemplaren aller Art ja nur so  zu wimmeln. Und was der Jan S. da schon rausgeholt hat, kann sich auf jeden Fall sehen lassen. Aber Vaddern ist ja auch im Vorstand und weiss sicherlich wo die Dicken zu holen sind (vielleicht beim Berufsfischer :m). Mit solchen Fängen kann ich jedenfalls nicht aufwarten. Auch wenn das Foto "verdächtig" aussieht, wäre ich doch vorsichtig mit Vorverurteilugen aller Art. Zumal auf Distanz. Den richtigen Riecher für die ganz Grossen scheint der Junge ja zu haben...


----------



## Lionhead (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



MefoProf schrieb:


> In dem See scheint es von Kapitalen Exemplaren aller Art ja nur so zu wimmeln. Und was der Jan S. da schon rausgeholt hat, kann sich auf jeden Fall sehen lassen. Aber Vaddern ist ja auch im Vorstand und weiss sicherlich wo die Dicken zu holen sind (vielleicht beim Berufsfischer :m). Mit solchen Fängen kann ich jedenfalls nicht aufwarten. Auch wenn das Foto "verdächtig" aussieht, wäre ich doch vorsichtig mit Vorverurteilugen aller Art. Zumal auf Distanz. Den richtigen Riecher für die ganz Grossen scheint der Junge ja zu haben...


Das ist ja gerade das krasse an der Aktion.
Der Typ hat es überhaupt nicht nötig.
Fängt regelmäßig Fische, von denen viele von uns nur träumen. Und dann diese Aktion mit dem Zander der mal 31 und mal 20 Pfund wiegt. Schon seltsam.
Die Stella ist für ihn wohl in weite Ferne gerückt.
lassen wir es dabei und hacken nicht mehr auf ihn rum.|wavey: 
Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## bennie (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



vertikal schrieb:


> Mit dem Karpfen auf deinem Avatar als Köderfisch war das ja auch kein Kunststück.
> Die fang ich da immer drauf!:q:q:q


 
Das war der Köderfisch für den Köderfisch |krach:


----------



## Seebaer (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Ob nun 31 oder 20 Pfund - Glückwunsch zu den Zander.
Wenn ich den fangen würde - würde ich meinen Nick ändern. Dann könntet ihr Herr von und zu Seebaer zu mir sagen.

Zu den unterschiedlichen maßen werde ich mich nicht äußern. Dazu kenne ich die Hintergründe zuwenig.


----------



## Ronen (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



> Meine Fresse, dann hat der Mepps daneben ja so um die 40cm.



MINDESTENS!!!!


----------



## frankie77 (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Also ich habe dieses  Forum ausführlich gelesen. Die Aussagen sind zum Teil diskriminierend und verwerflich.
Zudem sollte man die treads ansehen. Es sind immer Handschuhe...zuminest auf vielen Bildern zusehen. Dazu kommt das ich da keine falschen Zäune oder ähnliches sehe?

Die Aussage mit den Fingernägel ist mir unverständlich. Wer schon mal Handschuh bzw Zahnarzt Handschuhe getragen hat weiß das sich die Nägel gut erkennen lassen. 

Ich habe gerade mal die Höhe des Fisches geschätzt. Also an Hand der Finger und dann auf die Gesamthöhe gerechnet.

Macht das mal....allein die Höhe ist dann sehr beachtlich!!!

Also:: Vorsichtig bei Mutmaßungen!

Wer weiß ??

Evt war das kein FAke!

Gib es noch mehr oder ander Bilder???


----------



## bennie (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

ja, es gab ein Bild wo er mit realistischen 20 angepriesen wurde ... also, alles lesen


----------



## frankie77 (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Ja ok...wollte auch nur anmerken das es evt sein kann


----------



## Drillinge (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Ich finde es echt schade, dass es leute gibt ,die sich selber an der grösse ihrer gefangenen fische messen. 

Da hoffe nur ,dass mir nicht mal so ein untier an den haken geht. Muss ja angst haben ,dass ihr mich in der luft zerreisst.

Werde wohl die fotos,falls ich welche schiese,gleich wieder löschen.|kopfkrat 

Finde es schon interessant mal bilder von den grossen der grossen zu sehen aber bitte bleibt auf dem teppich sonst bekomme ich ja angst,ans Wasser zu gehen.:q


----------



## Ronen (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

ich kann nur auf meine Signatur verweisen. Somit ist alles gesagt!


----------



## frankie77 (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Also die beiden Ausschnitte sind nichts sagend..nen Wellblech seht ihr??
Das einzige was ich da sehe ist die Afterflosse....

Wellblech?? LOL|bla:


----------



## Lachsy (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Ich habe gesagt wellblech an der Wand.
Lese richtig oder lass es, oder warst du der jenige der die aufnahme gemacht hat????
oder bist du die person auf dem bild?

mfg Lachsy


----------



## frankie77 (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Nee weder noch...nur sind das alles keine Handfesten Beweise...ich denke Du bist nur so erpicht jemand zu "überführen" weil Du selbst keine Fische in dieser Größe fängst.

Das Zauberwort lautet:

"NEID"

Aber mir is das egal...ich bin raus!


----------



## Lachsy (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

WEil ich kein Fisch in der grösse fange?
Ich freue mich im gegensatz zu dir vieleicht auch über normale massige fische.

Beweise mir erstmal das ich geschrieben habe das ist ein FAKE.

Na kannste das?

Ist ja schon merkwürdig 4 postings und alle in diesem Thema .

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Es ist halt äußerst seltsam dass das gleiche Bild im Netz auftaucht (danke Lionhead) mit der Angabe 20 Pfund (und inzwischen wohl verschwunden ist))
Also egal, einmal wurde da gelogen!!!


----------



## kanalbulle (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



frankie77 schrieb:


> ...ich bin raus!


|wavey:#h|wavey:


----------



## sebastian (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es ist halt äußerst seltsam dass das gleiche Bild im Netz auftaucht (danke Lionhead) mit der Angabe 20 Pfund (und inzwischen wohl verschwunden ist))
> Also egal, einmal wurde da gelogen!!!



Keiner würd seinen gefangenen Fisch kleiner oder leichter "machen". Also solche Leute versteh ich nicht, ich mein was hat der davon, das is wie wenn ich in einer highscore bei einem spiel auf Platz 1 bin nur weil ich betrogen hab.
Klar könnte man beim beschleunigungsrennen mit sienem 2.4 Liter motor in der 1.2 Liter klasse mitfahren, das wär das Selbe


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Naja, der 20 - Pfünder war zuerst im Netz, als Lionhead den Link zum Bild setzte nach der Veröffentlichung hier mit über 31Pfund verschwand auf einmal das gleiche Bild wo er mit 20 Pfund angegeben war - 
Ein Schelm wer Böses dabei denkt ))


----------



## tamandua (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Mal nebenbei gefragt: Wäre ein Gewicht von 31 Pfund und 330g nicht neuer Deutscher Rekord? Oder stehe ich jetzt auf dem Schlauch.|kopfkrat


----------



## frankie77 (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Soweit ich weiss liegt der bei 32 und nen paar zerquetschten....1990.....und rate mal wo gefangen!??!


Im Stausee Haltern!


----------



## Stefan6 (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



frankie77 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss liegt der bei 32 und nen paar zerquetschten....1990.....und rate mal wo gefangen!??!
> 
> 
> Im Stausee Haltern!


 
Schön für Euch #h #h

Aber das was jetzt da jetzt mit dem Zander da abläuft ist |peinlich 
Zweimal das gleiche Bild mit 2 verschiedenen Gewichtsangaben #d


----------



## tamandua (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Und dann kommt auch noch wer daher und behauptet (vermutlich) ohne rot zu werden, das fragliche Bild sei völlig koscher|rolleyes. Keinerlei Manipulation zu erkennen oder zumindest zu erahnen. Fragt sich, ob der entsprechende Boardie womöglich dem Verein mit dem ''geheimen'' Gewässer mit Fanggarantie für Monsterzander recht nahe steht. 
Ich würde lachen, wenn es nicht so traurig wäre|uhoh:. Sollte sich der Monsterzander als nie gefangenes Phantom herausstellen, dann ginge es hier immerhin um den Versuch, einen Sachpreis im Wert von 400 Euronen abzustauben.Das ist kein Pappenstiehl, will ich meinen. 
Nunja, warten wir mal ab. Vllt stellt sich ja auch heraus, dass die 3 in 31 Pfund nur ein bedauerlicher Schreibfehler war und dort eine zwei hin sollte.|rolleyes


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



tamandua schrieb:


> Und dann kommt auch noch wer daher und behauptet (vermutlich) ohne rot zu werden, das fragliche Bild sei völlig koscher|rolleyes. Keinerlei Manipulation zu erkennen oder zumindest zu erahnen. Fragt sich, ob der entsprechende Boardie womöglich dem Verein mit dem ''geheimen'' Gewässer mit Fanggarantie für Monsterzander recht nahe steht.
> Ich würde lachen, wenn es nicht so traurig wäre|uhoh:. Sollte sich der Monsterzander als nie gefangenes Phantom herausstellen, dann ginge es hier immerhin um den Versuch, einen Sachpreis im Wert von 400 Euronen abzustauben.Das ist kein Pappenstiehl, will ich meinen.
> Nunja, warten wir mal ab. Vllt stellt sich ja auch heraus, dass die 3 in 31 Pfund nur ein bedauerlicher Schreibfehler war und dort eine zwei hin sollte.|rolleyes



wers glaubt wird seelig!!
zum deutschen rekord.wenn er im blinker gelten soll komen die doch selber raus zum wiegen und messen,oder ist das erst neuerdings so??
soll mir egal sein,ich komm grad vom aalangeln und hab n richtig dicken auf köfi verloren,so ne verf...... sch......
|gr: :v 
wär neuer persönlicher gewesen,denn ich hab ihn gesehen,na ja,steht die 98cm-marke ne weitere nacht!


----------



## Irish-Fisher (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Naja, ich sag mal so! Es geht doch garnich um das Preisgeld. Die Angelei ist kein Wettangekln um Menge oder Gewicht sondern eine besonders schöne Freizeitgestaltung in Verbindung und Einklang mit der Natur. Wenn jemand so etwas nötig hat ist es nur rehct diesn Kerl zu stellen und ihm den Weg in die Richtigkeit zu weisen.

Ich weiß hört sich ziemlich blöd an is aber meine Einstellung darüber.

Zusammengefasst: Ich finde ******* was der Kerl da amcht und wenn alles stimmt im Bezug auf den Betrug sollte er verknackt werden!!!!

Greez irish-Fisher


----------



## eulenspiegel (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Ich finde es ist eine schande so große fische ob nu 20 oder31 kg  
Wegen rekordgeilheit zu entnehmen|krach: 

 sichern sie doch den bestand#6 

lecker sind sie auch nicht oder sollen die mit all den andern präpariert im keller verstauben


----------



## abborre (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Eine beknacktere Gewichtsangabe als 31,66 Pfund habe ich noch nicht gesehen!!!!!

Was, zum Teufel, sind  0,66 Pfund????

Bei 31 Pfund bleiben für mich 15.500 g (= Gramm) oder 15,5 kg (= Kilogramm) als einzig vernünftige und wahre zu schreibende Gewichtsangabe!

Aber wieviel ist 0,66 Pfund??? 
1 Pfund = 500 g geteilt durch 66 oder durch 0,66?  =  7,57 irgendwas???
oder 0,66 Pfund = doch noch mal 660 g???

Wieviel ist es denn nun????

Nebenbei gefragt, ist dieser Stausee ein Zuchtbecken??


----------



## Knispel (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Denn währe er ja noch größer , nähmlich 32 pfd. 160 g


----------



## Lionhead (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

@mods

Ich glaube, wir können den Trööt vorläufig schließen.
Er wird nur unnötig aufgebläht.
Fazit:
Das Foto ist möglicherweise echt.
Herr Stiller kann angeln.
Im Stausee Haltern gibt es große Fische.
Herr Stiller sen. ist Geschäftsführer des AV Haltern e.V.(oder so ähnlich).
Irgendjemand mit Zugriff auf die Homepage des Vereines hat gestern im Laufe des Tages das Bild entfernt, das mit Zander, 20 Pfund von Jan St. betextet war.
Stollenwerk prüft noch die Echtheit der Fangmeldung.
Durch das erstmalige Veröffentlichen des Fotos mit der 20 Pfund-Gewichtsangabe wird der Rekord-Zander nicht glaubwürdig.

Schön wäre natürlich noch eine Reaktion des Fängers, der übrigens nicht identisch mit der Person sein muß, die den Fisch bei Stollenwerk angemeldet hat.
Ob die Fa. Stollenwerk den Fang anerkennt, können wir auf deren Homepage nachlesen.
Aber jetzt alle raus ans Wasser, die 31,66 Pfund müssen dch zu überbieten sein.:q :q :q 

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## HD4ever (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es ist halt äußerst seltsam dass das gleiche Bild im Netz auftaucht (danke Lionhead) mit der Angabe 20 Pfund (und inzwischen wohl verschwunden ist))
> Also egal, einmal wurde da gelogen!!!



ach schau an ....
da hat Kollege Jan Stiller das verschwinden lassen ..... |krach:
sone be********rei hab ich bisher ja selten mit bekommen ....
von 20 auf über 31 Pfund hochgeschummelt :e
da zeigt sich mal wieder warum ich von solchen Hitparaden *überhaupt nix* halte ! 
da wird viel zu wenig nachgeprüft ob da überhaupt stimmt .....


----------



## HD4ever (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Lionhead schrieb:


> Schön wäre natürlich noch eine Reaktion des Fängers, der übrigens nicht identisch mit der Person sein muß, die den Fisch bei Stollenwerk angemeldet hat.



fast 20000 boardies sollten die Homepage und u.a. den Kollegen Stiller mal zu den ganzen details des Zanders und den verschwunden Fotos mit emails bombardieren .... :m


----------



## Leif (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



eulenspiegel schrieb:


> Ich finde es ist eine schande so große fische ob nu 20 oder31 kg
> Wegen rekordgeilheit zu entnehmen|krach:
> sichern sie doch den bestand#6
> lecker sind sie auch nicht oder sollen die mit all den andern präpariert im keller verstauben





Mein Gott!
Kann man sich nciiht ein mal nen Kommentar verkneifen. müssen wir in jedem thema ne C & R Diskussion anfangen?
Bei solchen Kommentar kann ich nur :v


----------



## HD4ever (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

bin ja mal gespannt ob meim Gästebucheintrag mit der Gratulation zum Fang des 31 pfünders auf der homepage erscheinen wird :m
aber ich ahne ja das der ebenso wie das Foto im nirgendwo entschwinden wird ... |bla:


----------



## tomtom12 (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



HD4ever schrieb:


> fast 20000 boardies sollten die Homepage und u.a. den Kollegen Stiller mal zu den ganzen details des Zanders und den verschwunden Fotos mit emails bombardieren .... :m



So ganz richtig seid ihr hier in dem Board auch nicht mehr! 
Wie kann man denn hier so billig seinen Neid ausleben. Lächerlich!

Als da muss ich jetzt auch mal was zu sagen. Hab ja bisher immer ganz gerne hier mitgelesen. Aber manchmal machts echt keinen Spaß mehr.

Und wenn's ein Fake sein sollte, dann regt euch doch nicht künstlich auf!


----------



## Knispel (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Lionhead schrieb:


> @mods
> 
> Ich glaube, wir können den Trööt vorläufig schließen.
> Er wird nur unnötig aufgebläht.
> ...


 
Hat man Dir rechtliche Schritte angedroht ?


----------



## HD4ever (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



tomtom12 schrieb:


> Lächerlich!



nö - aufregen will ich mich darüber auch nicht ...
das einzig lächerliche ist der *unsportliche und unfaire Fänger* der sich wohl allem Anschein nach durch zumogeln von weiteren 11 Pfund zu seinem zugegebenen Traumzander mit viel trara den 1.Platz in der Hitparage eingeheimst hat .....
halt mal den Ball flach ....
wie beim Radfahren - die gedopten werden auch suspendiert ! :m


----------



## tapaesser (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Knispel schrieb:


> Hat man Dir rechtliche Schritte angedroht ?



Ich glaube das würde Jan am Popo vorbei gehen. Er möchte wahrscheinlich nur nicht, dass das Ganze hier eskaliert.

Siehe Post Nr.1 von TomTom.


----------



## Lionhead (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



tomtom12 schrieb:


> So ganz richtig seid ihr hier in dem Board auch nicht mehr!
> Wie kann man denn hier so billig seinen Neid ausleben. Lächerlich!
> 
> Als da muss ich jetzt auch mal was zu sagen. Hab ja bisher immer ganz gerne hier mitgelesen. Aber manchmal machts echt keinen Spaß mehr.
> ...


Moin Jan,
schön das du dich hier meldest.
Sicherlich ist der zitierte "Aufruf" , der übrigens mit einem Smilie als Spass gekennzeichnet ist etwas hart, aber was hat das mit Neid zu tun, wenn jemand so offensichtlich Leute verar...ht.
Lächerlich ist höchstens die Reaktion der Haltener Sportfreunde, die sich jetzt in Massen im Board anmelden um ihren Guru zu verteidigen.
Wie ich bereits schrieb ist eigentlich bis auf den fehlenden Kommentar des Fängers alles zu dem Thema gesagt.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Jui (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



tapaesser schrieb:


> Ich glaube das würde Jan am Popo vorbei gehen. Er möchte wahrscheinlich nur nicht, dass das Ganze hier eskaliert.
> 
> Siehe Post Nr.1 von TomTom.


|good: 
Sehe ich genau so. Gibt schon genug Knatsch in einigen Freds.
Jui


----------



## Lionhead (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Knispel schrieb:


> Hat man Dir rechtliche Schritte angedroht ?


ich wollte nur Sachlichkeit in den Trööt bringen und klarstellen, daß wir eben nicht Herrn Stiller öffentlich skalpieren und vierteilen wollen.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## HD4ever (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



tapaesser schrieb:


> Siehe Post Nr.1 von TomTom.



jo, dabei seit 08.06 (aber bisher schon immer fleissig mitgelesen |rolleyes ) .... vielleicht Kollege J.S. |kopfkrat   :m
egal ... möge sich der Kollege - falls er dann tatsächlich am Ende immer noch vorn liegen sollte - an seiner neuen Stella Rolle erfreuen und halt Pech für die "ehrlichen"  Fangmelder ..


----------



## Knispel (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Jui schrieb:


> |good:
> Sehe ich genau so. Gibt schon genug Knatsch in einigen Freds.
> Jui


 
Das erinnert mich an die Einträge von Franky 77 hier. Dieser TomTom schreibt er ließt seit längeren mit, Schaue sein Eintrittsdatum an und die Anzahl der Beiträge.
Kann  aber auch nichts zusagen haben......


----------



## HD4ever (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Knispel schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an die Einträge von Franky 77 hier. Dieser TomTom schreibt er ließt seit längeren mit, Schaue sein Eintrittsdatum an und die Anzahl der Beiträge.
> Kann  aber auch nichts zusagen haben......



eben eben ....  :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



> daß wir eben nicht Herrn Stiller öffentlich skalpieren und vierteilen wollen.


Gut!

Nachdem aber das Foto so schnell verschwunden ist, kann man annehmen dass Herr Stiller hier mitliest oder zumindst davon in Kenntnis gesetzt wurde.

Eine Stellungnahme wäre doch da schön - Vielleicht war ja alles ganz anders???


----------



## Lionhead (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gut!
> 
> Nachdem aber das Foto so schnell verschwunden ist, kann man annehmen dass Herr Stiller hier mitliest oder zumindst davon in Kenntnis gesetzt wurde.
> 
> Eine Stellungnahme wäre doch da schön - Vielleicht war ja alles ganz anders???


 
#6 #6 #6 *E B E N D !!!!#6 #6 #6 *

*Jan "Lionhead"*


----------



## Aali-Barba (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eine Stellungnahme wäre doch da schön


 
Vielleicht haben wir die ja schon? :q |kopfkrat


----------



## HD4ever (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

ach ... wir lassen es darauf beruhen ....
wir sind ja eh alle nur neidisch ... #q
denke da können wir wohl laaange drauf warten ... :m


----------



## tapaesser (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Knispel schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an die Einträge von Franky 77 hier. Dieser TomTom schreibt er ließt seit längeren mit, Schaue sein Eintrittsdatum an und die Anzahl der Beiträge.
> Kann  aber auch nichts zusagen haben......




Ich bin doch auch erst seit 03.2006 hier. Denke das ist keine echte Beurteilung. Nur eben das zerreissen von Angelkollegen die pro-Stiller schreiben sollte unterbleiben.. Ich mag die Sportfreunde Stiller auch gerne.:q:q


----------



## Lionhead (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

offtopic:
@webmaster von http://www.fischereiverein-haltern.de/texte/index.php?id=13

Früher hatten Internetseiten ein Impressum.
Laut Denic ist der Domain-Inhaber Heinz Stiller.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## HD4ever (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

|muahah:... na so ein Zufall ... |peinlich
steht auch unter den Kontaktdaten ....


----------



## tapaesser (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Lionhead schrieb:


> offtopic:
> @webmaster von http://www.fischereiverein-haltern.de/texte/index.php?id=13
> 
> Früher hatten Internetseiten ein Impressum.
> ...


:q

Moin Herr Lionhead,

wie war doch Deine Berufsbezeichnung im früheren Leben noch?:q

Das wäre dann ja wohl noch der Hammer. Vater und Sohn halten zusammen und verarschen die gesamte Anglerschaft.
---Wegen einer Stella---.


----------



## tapaesser (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



tapaesser schrieb:


> :q
> 
> Moin Herr Lionhead,
> 
> ...




Oder soll da der Angeltourismus und Tageskartenverkauf angekurbelt werden?|kopfkrat


----------



## HD4ever (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

das geht nun bestimmt nach hinten los ....
alle Neider kaufen nun Tageskarten wie die verrückten auf der Jagd nach Ü30 Pfd Zandern ...
räubern alles weg und die **** müssen dann immer als Schneider nach hause fahren ... |bla:


----------



## HD4ever (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



tapaesser schrieb:


> Oder soll da der Angeltourismus und Tageskartenverkauf angekurbelt werden?|kopfkrat



ach nee .... bei Stollenwerk wird das ja gar nich angegeben ... |kopfkrat


----------



## Lionhead (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Und für alle die im Stausee Haltern auch mal so große Zander fangen wollen:
Die Tageskarte kostet nur 3,50 Euro.
Ok sie gilt dann nur für die Stadtmühlenbucht und mit Kunstködern dürfen Gastangler auch nicht fischen, aber sonst... 


@mods

Macht bitte Schluß sonst schreibe ich noch mehr Mist:m 

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## tapaesser (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Lionhead schrieb:


> Und für alle die im Stausee Haltern auch mal so große Zander fangen wollen:
> Die Tageskarte kostet nur 3,50 Euro.
> Ok sie gilt dann nur für die Stadtmühlenbucht und mit Kunstködern dürfen Gastangler auch nicht fischen, aber sonst...
> 
> ...



Jan bitte nicht, wir wollen gerne noch mehr "Mist" lesen.:q:q

Denke doch bitte an das Sommerloch.
Das muß doch gefüllt werden. #6#6


----------



## HD4ever (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Lionhead schrieb:


> Die Tageskarte kostet nur 3,50 Euro.
> Ok sie gilt dann nur für die Stadtmühlenbucht und mit Kunstködern dürfen Gastangler auch nicht fischen,



shit ... 
war grad schon am packen .... #q
nun kann ich fast alles wieder ausräumen ...


----------



## Knispel (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



tapaesser schrieb:


> :q
> 
> Moin Herr Lionhead,
> 
> ...


 
Sollte mich nicht wundern, wenn auf einer sonderbaren Weise jetzt nicht nur wie geschehen, das Bild mit dem Zander und der 20 pfd. Angabe, sondern die ganze Seite zeitweise vom Netz verschwindet....


----------



## HD4ever (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

zumindets bis die Stella nen neuen Besitzer gefunden hat ... #c


----------



## tapaesser (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Knispel schrieb:


> Sollte mich nicht wundern, wenn auf einer sonderbaren Weise jetzt nicht nur wie geschehen, das Bild mit dem Zander und der 20 pfd. Angabe, sondern die ganze Seite zeitweise vom Netz verschwindet....




Und wer hat wieder Schuld daran?........

Natürlich wir Tierquäler, C & R' ler, Peta-Freunde und Laichdorschfänger.:m:q:q


----------



## tapaesser (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



HD4ever schrieb:


> zumindets bis die Stella nen neuen Besitzer gefunden hat ... #c




Ich verkaufe meinen Hund aber nicht.:q


----------



## Lachsy (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



HD4ever schrieb:


> shit ...
> war grad schon am packen .... #q
> nun kann ich fast alles wieder ausräumen ...



Tja Jörg, boot muss auch zuhause bleiben. Aber dafür kannste dir samstags oder sonntags schöne motorräder ansehn. Und etwas weiter bei einem strassenverkäufer geräucherten fisch kaufen . :q :q :q 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## tapaesser (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Lachsy schrieb:


> Tja Jörg, boot muss auch zuhause bleiben. Aber dafür kannste dir samstags oder sonntags schöne motorräder ansehn. Und etwas weiter bei einem strassenverkäufer geräucherten fisch kaufen . :q :q :q
> 
> mfg Lachsy




Nu Ja, keine schlechte Alternative.

Da kann Jörg dann die 4-Zylinder-Zander in Hardcore-Schuppeneffekt-Lakierung fangen.  200 cm und 500 KG
|pfisch:|laola:|pfisch:


----------



## Lionhead (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Zandercatcher schrieb:


> Habe schon viel von Ihm gehört, weiss unter anderem aus ziemlich sicherer Quelle das er fast nur m. Echolot vom Kahn Angelt!
> Dann sind solche Fänge keine Kunst!
> (Wenn Sie denn dann gefangen wurden.....foto Link tut nicht mehr!!!!)
> Fisch sieht man, tiefe auch.. drei mal Zupfen wenn er nicht beisst zum nächsten Rudern!


 
Jetzt verstehe ich das Posting erst. :q 

Herr Stiller jun. ist  wahrscheinlich der Einzige, der auf dem Stausee mit Boot und Echolot und Kunstköder angeln darf.|kopfkrat 

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## HD4ever (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

genau .... Echolot Einsatz für Gastangler bestimmt verboten ! |kopfkrat
Kunstköder ja sowieso ... :m
nix mit schön Vertikalfischen an den Scharkanten .... 
die "richtigen"  Zander sollen ja schließlich nicht an auswertige kommen ... |uhoh:


----------



## leopard_afrika (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Beruhigt Euch, der Zander ist nicht mehr Nr.1!


----------



## Lionhead (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



HD4ever schrieb:


> genau .... Echolot Einsatz für Gastangler bestimmt verboten ! |kopfkrat
> Kunstköder ja sowieso ... :m
> nix mit schön Vertikalfischen an den Scharkanten ....
> die "richtigen" Zander sollen ja schließlich nicht an auswertige kommen ... |uhoh:


Zum Glück bewirtschaften die Haltener Sportfreunde die Ostsee nicht.:q 

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Lionhead (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Beruhigt Euch, der Zander ist nicht mehr Nr.1!


 
So, dann kann der Trööt endgültig zu.

Schön das Herr Stollenwerk so konsequent ist.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## snofla (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

nix mehr mit platz eins bei stollerwerk


----------



## tapaesser (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Beruhigt Euch, der Zander ist nicht mehr Nr.1!



Wie jetzt,?

In der Stollenwerkhitparade steht er noch an 1.
Allerding mit einer anderen Gewichtsangabe.
Jetzt "nur" noch 31 Pfd. 330 gr. Was allerdings nach meinen Matte-Kenntnissen wiederum das gleiche ist wie 31,66 Pfd.


----------



## Lachsy (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



tapaesser schrieb:


> Wie jetzt,?
> In der Stollenwerkhitparade steht er noch an 1.



Nein ist er nicht mehr.

Respekt an die Firma stollenwerk. #6


----------



## Lionhead (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



tapaesser schrieb:


> Wie jetzt,?
> 
> In der Stollenwerkhitparade steht er noch an 1.


 
Tapa!!! Aktualisieren!!!

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## celticw.18 (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Zandercatcher schrieb:


> Habe schon viel von Ihm gehört, weiss unter anderem aus ziemlich sicherer Quelle das er fast nur m. Echolot vom Kahn Angelt!
> Dann sind solche Fänge keine Kunst!
> (Wenn Sie denn dann gefangen wurden.....foto Link tut nicht mehr!!!!)
> Fisch sieht man, tiefe auch.. drei mal Zupfen wenn er nicht beisst zum nächsten Rudern!


 
komisch ich angle auch mit echolot habe noch nie solch großen zander geangelt ...  :v #d ich bin wahrscheinlich zu blöd


----------



## tapaesser (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Lionhead schrieb:


> Tapa!!! Aktualisieren!!!
> 
> Jan "Lionhead"



http://www.raubfisch.com/modules.ph...ge=http://www.raubfisch.com/mailer1/index.htm

09.47 von heute


----------



## Nordangler (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Schade, dass man sich so profilieren muß mit einer Täuschung.
Da frage ich mich glatt, was in einem Menschen vorgeht, damit man so arglistig versucht, andere zu täuschen.
Schön wäre es gewesen, wenn die Meldung echt wäre. Jeder vernünftige Angler hätte ihm dann diesen Fisch gekönnt.

Aber so!!! Naja wer den Schaden hat, brauch für den Spott nicht zu sorgen.

Sven


----------



## leopard_afrika (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Habe gerade eine Mail von Stollenwerk bekommen, daß man das Gewicht des Zanders prüfen wolle und ihn aus der Wertung nehmen würde, wenn was nicht stimmt und schwups- gleichzeitig war er nicht mehr in der Wertung zu sehen. Danke für die Überprüfung, wäre ja sonst unfair gegenüber dem jetzt wieder Erstplatzierten.


----------



## Lionhead (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



tapaesser schrieb:


> http://www.raubfisch.com/modules.ph...ge=http://www.raubfisch.com/mailer1/index.htm
> 
> 09.47 von heute


 
ja und ? Hr. Stiller ist weg.|kopfkrat Mönsch tapa....

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Ronen (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Meiner Meinung nach die einzigst richtige Konsequenz aus dem ganzen Schwindel wäre, egal wie gross, egal wie schwer... den Zander aus der Wertung zu nehmen!!!

Denn der Betrug liegt auf der Hand und das ist grob unsportlich!

ist quasi ein *PICTURE DOPING*  

Und das Doping zum Auschluss führt ist ja bekannt   !


----------



## celticw.18 (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

wollte mal was übers zanderangeln wissen zwecks tiefe wo kann ich da rein schreiben seh hier schon wieder nicht durch lg


----------



## HD4ever (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Ronen schrieb:


> Denn der Betrug liegt auf der Hand und das ist grob unsportlich!
> 
> ist quasi ein *PICTURE DOPING*
> Und das Doping zum Auschluss führt ist ja bekannt   !



genau darum gehts ....
nix gegen den Kollegen persönlich .... aber auf diese Art Weise gewinnen zu wollen .....  :v


----------



## Lionhead (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



celticw.18 schrieb:


> wollte mal was übers zanderangeln wissen zwecks tiefe wo kann ich da rein schreiben seh hier schon wieder nicht durch lg


 
Unter Forum/Raubfischangeln kannst du ein neues Thema eröffnen oder falles eine kleine Frage ist, in den bestehenden Zanderthread posten.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## HD4ever (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



celticw.18 schrieb:


> wollte mal was übers zanderangeln wissen zwecks tiefe wo kann ich da rein schreiben seh hier schon wieder nicht durch lg



gibt schon soooooo viel Threads was das Angeln auf den Z-Fisch angeht ...
nimm mal die boarsuche und suche dir einen aus ... :m


----------



## Aali-Barba (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Ronen schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach die einzigst richtige Konsequenz aus dem ganzen Schwindel wäre, egal wie gross, egal wie schwer... den Zander aus der Wertung zu nehmen!!!
> 
> Denn der Betrug liegt auf der Hand und das ist grob unsportlich!
> 
> ...


 
*Pimp my Zander* :q :q


----------



## Lionhead (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Aali-Barba schrieb:


> *Pimp my Zander* :q :q


 
Wohl eher 

*PUMP my ZANDER !*

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## HD4ever (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

*picture doping *ist gut ....
mein Vorschlag zum Angler Unwort des Jahres ...  :m


----------



## Aali-Barba (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



HD4ever schrieb:


> *picture doping *ist gut ....
> mein Vorschlag zum Angler Unwort des Jahres ... :m


 

Keine Schnitte. War es noch im letzten Jahr der *Weißwandreifen*, ist es in diesem Jahr das *Weiß-Hand-Greifen*:q


----------



## Lucius (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Also Ich arbeite in der Medienbranche und das Foto ist echt ein Witz, das kann jeder Idiot mit den einfachsten Tools so hinzaubern und jeder Idiot merkt es wiederum, also warum?
Ich hab mir den Thread nicht ganz reingezogen, muss aber trotzdem mal hier meinen Senf dazu geben und den Kopf schütteln, denn Ich denke der Bursche war auch in seiner Originalgröße ein vorzeigwürdiger Fang.
Die Einstellung und das Denken hinter solch einer Aktion gibt mir zu denken.;+ 
Eigentlich sollte doch der "Sportfischergedanke" (Achtung:das wird kein C&R Posting) mittlerweile aus unseren Köpfen verschwunden sein, den wer angelt um sein Ego zu pushen und sich zu profilieren, der sollte doch lieber seinen Manta tieferlegen, den Fuchsschwanz verlängern und dickere Spoiler kaufen und nicht ein lebewesen für sein Ego benutzen.
Viagra könnte auch helfen,...):q 
ich würde mich auch wie ein Keks freuen ,so einen Fisch gefangen zu haben, aber nicht wegen der Größe sonder ob der Tatsache das genau diese Brocken es sind, die durch ihre Erfahrung schwer zu fangen sind und man Stolz sein kann durch sein Anglerisches Können dieses Tier gefangen zu haben. Ich persönlich würde zwar ein foto posten, aber wahrscheinlich  mich nicht in irg. eine Hitliste eintragen lassen, den Schwanzvergleich war noch nie so meins, ich habe genug Selbstvertrauen und beim Fisch wie beim Schw... gilt, nicht die Größe machts, sondern die Technik!...)))
Fragt mal eure Frauen!#6


----------



## HD4ever (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

|good:
von der Stollenwerk Startseite ist er zwar weg ....
aber in der Zander Hitparade sehe ich ihn noch auf Platz 1 |kopfkrat


----------



## Lionhead (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Lucius schrieb:


> , ich habe genug Selbstvertrauen und beim Fisch wie beim Schw... gilt, nicht die Größe machts, sondern die Technik!...)))
> Fragt mal eure Frauen!#6


 
Da kann ich nicht mitreden, ich mußte fehlende Länge noch nicht durch Technik ersetzen.:q 

Und wie sieht die Technik denn aus. Photoshop oder was ?

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## tapaesser (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



HD4ever schrieb:


> |good:
> von der Stollenwerk Startseite ist er zwar weg ....
> aber in der Zander Hitparade sehe ich ihn noch auf Platz 1 |kopfkrat



Da wurde mir auch gerade geholfen. Danke an Jan den Löwenkopf|wavey:

Leere mal deinen Cache. 

Dann ist er auch von Platz 1 weg.


----------



## tapaesser (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Lionhead schrieb:


> Da kann ich nicht mitreden, ich mußte fehlende Länge noch nicht durch Technik ersetzen.:q
> 
> Und wie sieht die Technik denn aus. Photoshop oder was ?
> 
> Jan "Lionhead"



Das soll wohl stimmen, da Du laut Statistischem Bundesamt für eine erneute Zunahme der Bevölkerungsdichte zuständig sein sollst.
:q:q#6#6:q:q


----------



## microplanet (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

So, jetzt möchte ich aber auch noch meinen Senf dazu geben !

Ist noch keinem die Größe der Augen des "Monsterzanders" aufgefallen|kopfkrat ??

Ein Zander mit solchen Glupschern müßte mindestens 1,85 m groß und 70 Pfund schwer sein.......:q :q :q


----------



## Esox_Maximus (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Ich habe mal ein bischen mit dem ZTander rumgespielt. Bei mir sind die 3 Finger ca 8 cm breit, das ganze mal 12 sind dann ca 96cm und ich bin dicker als der typ. Vieleicht sollte der Typ mal aufhören die länge des Köders zum Fisch zu rechnen


----------



## stefanwitteborg (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

...jetzt laßt es doch gut sein...

...er ist raus aus der Wertung und gut...

...gruß Stefan...


----------



## leopard_afrika (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

@Lionhead
Da du ja einer der wenigen hier bist, die das Bild auf der Vereinsseite gesehen haben, war das das selbe gefakte Bild? Weil wenn es dort ein nicht gefakter Fisch war, verstehe ich es noch weniger. Offizieller Rekord geht nicht, weil nicht offiziell vermessen. Und 20 Pfund hätten doch gereicht für Platz 1.


----------



## Lionhead (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...jetzt laßt es doch gut sein...
> 
> ...er ist raus aus der Wertung und gut...
> 
> ...gruß Stefan...


 
Mit guter Laune und dem Gefühl das die Gerechtigkeit am Ende doch noch gesiegt hat (oder so ähnlich)
verabschiede ich mich aus diesem Trööt.

Macht Schluß Junkens.

Jan "Lionhead" - 00Lion


----------



## HD4ever (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

mhm ... gute Frage ...
hab es mir auch mal kurz anggeguckt und ich war der meinung das es das gleiche Bild war ....
allerdings hab ich es nicht soooo genau betrachtet ...
vielleicht kommt es ja bald wieder drauf, wo die Stella nun grad flöten gegangen ist .... :m


----------



## Lionhead (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> @Lionhead
> Da du ja einer der wenigen hier bist, die das Bild auf der Vereinsseite gesehen haben, war das das selbe gefakte Bild? Weil wenn es dort ein nicht gefakter Fisch war, verstehe ich es noch weniger. Offizieller Rekord geht nicht, weil nicht offiziell vermessen. Und 20 Pfund hätten doch gereicht für Platz 1.


 
Es war das gleiche Bild, ohne Längenangabe, nur mit Text 20 Pfund.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Esox_Maximus schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ein bischen mit dem ZTander rumgespielt. Bei mir sind die 3 Finger ca 8 cm breit, das ganze mal 12 sind dann ca 96cm und ich bin dicker als der typ. Vieleicht sollte der Typ mal aufhören die länge des Köders zum Fisch zu rechnen







Genau,neben Dir hätt der Zander ausgesehen
wie ´nen Stint ......:q:q:q:q

Der  STF #6


----------



## esox_105 (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> @Lionhead
> Da du ja einer der wenigen hier bist, die das Bild auf der Vereinsseite gesehen haben, war das das selbe gefakte Bild? Weil wenn es dort ein nicht gefakter Fisch war, verstehe ich es noch weniger. Offizieller Rekord geht nicht, weil nicht offiziell vermessen. Und 20 Pfund hätten doch gereicht für Platz 1.


 

Beide Bilder waren haargenau die Selben.


----------



## Klaus S. (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Sorry... aber wenn man die Schatten auf dem Bild sieht würd ich eher sagen dass das Bild echt ist. Nur leider scheint die Gewichtsangabe und Länge gefakt zu sein.

Schöner Fisch ist es allemal. 

Wenn das alles so stimmen sollte dann müßte man diesen Kumpel wegen versuchten Betruges anzeigen damit er nicht nochmal versucht sich einen geldwerten Vorteil zu verschaffen.


----------



## Aali-Barba (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Sooo, nun hab ich die Faxen dicke.|rolleyes 

Bevor das hier weiter eskaliert, fahr ich jetzt hin - er hat den Fisch ja sicher released - fang den nochmal und dann geb ich Euch die richtigen Daten mit Bild rüber.|wavey: 

Bis dahin schreib ich jetzt in diesem Thread hier nix mehr.


----------



## HD4ever (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

aber nur mit ohne Echolot und Naturködern im Gastanglerberich angeln !!!!   :m


----------



## esox_105 (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Sorry... aber wenn man die Schatten auf dem Bild sieht würd ich eher sagen dass das Bild echt ist. Nur leider scheint die Gewichtsangabe und Länge gefakt zu sein.


 

Achte mal ganz genau auf die Schatten. Der Schatten vom Jan wird nach rechts geworfen, während der Schatten im Maul des Zanders nach links fällt.


----------



## Aali-Barba (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



esox_105 schrieb:


> Achte mal ganz genau auf die Schatten. Der Schatten vom Jan wird nach rechts geworfen, während der Schatten im Maul des Zanders nach links fällt.


 
Das liegt nur daran, weil ihm vor Glück die Sonne aus dem Hintern scheint :q - so nun muss ich aber wirklich los, Leute. |wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Aali-Barba schrieb:


> Bis dahin schreib ich jetzt in diesem Thread hier nix mehr.



erwischt ! :q


----------



## Sailfisch (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Wenn das alles so stimmen sollte dann müßte man diesen Kumpel wegen versuchten Betruges anzeigen damit er nicht nochmal versucht sich einen geldwerten Vorteil zu verschaffen.



Anglertatein ist ein anerkannter Rechtfertigungsgrund, vgl Tröndle/Fischer, StGB, § 32 Rn 27a.  :m


----------



## Klaus S. (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



esox_105 schrieb:


> Achte mal ganz genau auf die Schatten. Der Schatten vom Jan wird nach rechts geworfen, während der Schatten im Maul des Zanders nach links fällt.



Nö, gerade dadrauf hab ich geachtet und bin der Meinung das dieser auch nach links fällt.


----------



## Cerfat (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Hab mal grad gesucht: Hier noch ein Bild und Bericht von einem 20 Pfünder(1 m) zum Vergleich.

http://www.kempf-fische.de/Rekordfische Zander.html


----------



## kanalbulle (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



> Auf Wunsch von Herrn Stiller wurde der Zander aus der Wertung genommen. Eine Stellungnahme folgt ihn den nächsten auf unserer Seite.


Irres Deutsch |supergri oder wurde einfach nur das Wort "Jahren" unterschlagen ?
Aber auf die Stellungnahme bin ich mal gespannt !


----------



## HD4ever (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

ja ich auch .....
Sonne blendete und falsch von der Digitalwaage abgelesen .... |kopfkrat
Zollstock um ein Glied nach hinten verrutscht .... |kopfkrat


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

ganz einfach,fisch gehältert und mit blei und anabolika gefüttert!
in 3 wochen schafft der da locker 11 pfund und 15cm!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thorsten73 (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Jetzt ist der Typ für die nächsten Jahre gebranntmarkt. In seinem Verein,am Wasser, im Angelshop .... überall wo er als Angler erkannt wird.
Das ist es echt nicht wert!!!

(denkt bloß nicht ich hätte mitleid !!!)


----------



## Holger (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



kanalbulle schrieb:


> Irres Deutsch |supergri oder wurde einfach nur das Wort "Jahren" unterschlagen ?
> Aber auf die Stellungnahme bin ich mal gespannt !


 

Und ich erst......vermutlich war er betrunken, als er den Zander gewogen hat oder sonstiges....|rolleyes 

Oder er ist endlich mal ehrlich und steht zu dem Schmu den er verzapft hat....#6


----------



## tapaesser (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



thorsten73 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist der Typ für die nächsten Jahre gebranntmarkt. In seinem Verein,am Wasser, im Angelshop .... überall wo er als Angler erkannt wird.
> Das ist es echt nicht wert!!!
> 
> (denkt bloß nicht ich hätte mitleid !!!)



Ja, und immer wieder ein Hoch auf den Vater.
Geschäftsführer bei dem Angelverein.

|sagnix

Immer nach dem Sparkassenmotto:

Mein Sohn,
sein aufgepumter Zander
die Horde vom Anglerboard.


----------



## thorsten73 (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

@tapaesser

Wenn Papa das unterstützt.....oder wie war das mit dem Apfel und dem Stamm. 
Auf jeden Fall wirkt der Bursche alt genug um für sein handeln Verantwortung zu übernehmen.


----------



## tamandua (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



thorsten73 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist der Typ für die nächsten Jahre gebranntmarkt. In seinem Verein,am Wasser, im Angelshop .... überall wo er als Angler erkannt wird.
> Das ist es echt nicht wert!!!
> 
> (denkt bloß nicht ich hätte mitleid !!!)



Du denkst also, man hätte ihn eher in Ruhe lassen sollen?
Das sehe ich anders. Es ist ja nicht so, dass er sich nirgendwo mehr blicken lassen kann. Zweifelhafte Berühmtheit hat er jetzt ''nur'' in Anglerkreisen erlangt. Sollte sich seine Meldung tatsächlich als maßlos übertrieben herausstellen, wonach es ja im Moment leider ausschaut, dann (so denke ich) ist es durchaus legitim, dass er dadurch für einige Zeit gebranntmarkt sein wird. Über solche AKtionen sollte man nicht das angenehme Mäntelchen des Schweigens breiten. Man muss das Kind auch einige Zeit laut und deutlich beim Namen nennen dürfen. Nicht bis in alle Ewigkeit und nicht verletzend, aber angemessen. Das beugt Wiederholungtaten vor.


----------



## tapaesser (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



thorsten73 schrieb:


> @tapaesser
> 
> Wenn Papa das unterstützt.....oder wie war das mit dem Apfel und dem Stamm.
> Auf jeden Fall wirkt der Bursche alt genug um für sein handeln Verantwortung zu übernehmen.




Oooach ich kenne Leute, denen wird mit 49 noch mangelnde
Reife vorgeworfen.|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## esox_105 (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Da es jetzt ja kein "Rekordzander" mehr ist, kann ja die Überschrift von diesem Trööt geändert werden  :m .


----------



## Lionhead (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Holger schrieb:


> Und ich erst......vermutlich war er betrunken, als er den Zander gewogen hat oder sonstiges....|rolleyes
> 
> Oder er ist endlich mal ehrlich und steht zu dem Schmu den er verzapft hat....#6


 
Jetzt verklagt er uns wegen Mobbing.|kopfkrat 
Auf die Stellungnahme bin ich gespannt.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## tapaesser (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Lionhead schrieb:


> Jetzt verklagt er uns wegen Mobbing.|kopfkrat
> Auf die Stellungnahme bin ich gespannt.
> 
> Jan "Lionhead"




Oder man wird dir deine Vergangenheit vorwerfen.
Du warst der schlimme Junge, der das entdeckt hat.:q:q:q


----------



## thorsten73 (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

@tamandua
Nein ! Denke ich nicht. Völlig richtig das dass herausgekommen ist dank Lionheads wachen Augen. 
Ich wollte nur sagen dass, wenn er sich vorher über die Konsequenzen gedanken gemacht hätte, er so einen Blödsinn nicht verzapft hätte.


----------



## HD4ever (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

was sagt denn unser neuer bordie tomtom12 dazu ??? |kopfkrat
liest ja immer fleissig mit ....  *gg*


----------



## tapaesser (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



HD4ever schrieb:


> was sagt denn unser neuer bordie tomtom12 dazu ??? |kopfkrat
> liest ja immer fleissig mit ....  *gg*




Ist er denn noch da. ?


@detlefb

Da du ja mitließt, da wartet eine Stella im Wert von 400,00 €uronen auf Dich.


----------



## tapaesser (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Und Herr stollenwerk ist auch im Haus.

Moin Herr Stollenwerk.|wavey:


----------



## Lionhead (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



tapaesser schrieb:


> Und Herr stollenwerk ist auch im Haus.
> 
> Moin Herr Stollenwerk.|wavey:


Herr Stollenwerk ist einfach nur in der Zwickmühle. Vertraut der Meldung, die vielleicht noch vom Geschäftsführer eines Haltener Angelvereins verifiziert worden ist und muß jetzt das miterleben.
Er ist der wahre Leidtragende, denn jetzt wird ihm wahrscheinlich vorgeworfen, daß er hätte besser kontrollieren müssen.
Auf die Erklärung des Fängers bin ich gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## kanalbulle (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Lionhead schrieb:


> Auf die Erklärung des Fängers bin ich gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen.


und genau bis dahin sollte man das hier auf sich beruhen lassen !
Bevor sich noch andere lächerlich machen


----------



## tapaesser (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Lionhead schrieb:


> Herr Stollenwerk ist einfach nur in der Zwickmühle. Vertraut der Meldung, die vielleicht noch vom Geschäftsführer eines Haltener Angelvereins verifiziert worden ist und muß jetzt das miterleben.
> Er ist der wahre Leidtragende, denn jetzt wird ihm wahrscheinlich vorgeworfen, daß er hätte besser kontrollieren müssen.
> Auf die Erklärung des Fängers bin ich gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen.
> 
> Jan "Lionhead"




Ich habe auch absolut nichts gegen Herrn Stollenwerk.
Er kann nichts dafür. Ist einfach nur massivst an der Nase herum geführt worden.
Nein wirklich er kann nichts dafür und hat rigoros entschieden.
Richtig so---
Falsche Meldung, also auch kein Platz in der Tabelle.

Das nenne ich Konsequenz.#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

auf wunsch von herrn stiller wurde der fisch aus der wertung genommen.
ich denke mal das stollenwerk sich nicht die blöße gibt selber zu sagen das es eine fälschung ist(sein könnte,wie auch immer)
da kommt man schnell in teufels küche(staatsanwalt)

egal wie es ist,der fisch ist aus der wertung und gut.
leider werden gästebucheinträge im halter verein nicht mehr zugelassen,schade drum.
hätte mir das gerne duchgelesen,auch mein post wurde leider gelöscht.
hab den sohnemann auch etwas angegriffen,lach!!!!! ;-)

aber ich will wetten wir finden noch mehr fotos die ne fälschung sind.
man muß  nur suchen,und das gewichts/längenanagben net stimmen ist ja schon lange bekannt.


----------



## Lionhead (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Ich hoffe nicht, das jetzt wieder jeder Fang angezweifelt wird, wie z.B. der stramme Meterzander von Ron Rednaz-HH, dem seine Körperlänge und seine entsprechend porportionierten Gliedmaßen vorgeworfen wurde. Dabei ist der Mann 2 m groß und nicht schmächtig. Da sind dann Rechenbeispiele wie mein Finger ist 6 cm dick, natürlich Quatsch.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Knispel (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Also, die Karpfen mit denen wir hier gepostet sind , stimmen alle....


----------



## RaEma (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

ohne jetzt auf c&r zu sprechen zu kommen:
bin mal gespannt, wie lange sich die mitglieder dieses "äußerst sympathische angelvereins"  noch mit so schweren (Raub)Fischen brüsten können...
man gucke sich die bilder in den galerien an und achte besonders auf die aufnahmeorte^^


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

"Stollenwerk" ist der Firmenaccount, weil die Partner von uns sind.
Joachim selbst ist noch im Urlaub.

Habe deswegen mit Benni telefoniert.

Die warten jetzt die Stellungnahme ab, sollen auch nochmal Fotos kriegen, Stellungnahme soll folgen.

Solange warte ich auch mal ab, was da dann rauskommen wird.


----------



## Knispel (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



RaEma schrieb:


> ohne jetzt auf c&r zu sprechen zu kommen:
> bin mal gespannt, wie lange sich die mitglieder dieses "äußerst sympathische angelvereins" noch mit so schweren (Raub)Fischen brüsten können...
> man gucke sich die bilder in den galerien an und achte besonders auf die aufnahmeorte^^


 
So ein Verhalten kenne ich von unserer kleinen Weser her, dort trifft mittlerweile folgender Spruch zu : Erst wenn der letzte Große gefangen wurde, werdet ihr sehen, wie lange es dauert bis die kleinen so groß sind oder es überhaupt werden....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> "Stollenwerk" ist der Firmenaccount, weil die Partner von uns sind.
> Joachim selbst ist noch im Urlaub.
> Habe deswegen mit Benni telefoniert.
> Die warten jetzt die Stellungnahme ab, sollen auch nochmal Fotos kriegen, Stellungnahme soll folgen.
> Solange warte ich auch mal ab, was da dann rauskommen wird.



was die sich wohl einfallen lassen???
ich bin gespannt.

wenn nachher ein wir haben das foto verwechselt kommt oder so dann lach ich dreimal laut!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Stollenwerk braucht sich gar nix einfallen lassen.
Entweder kann der Fang entsprechend belegt werden oder eben nicht.

Im ersten Fall hätte er zurecht dann den ersten Platz (auch wenn mir das alles seeeeeehr seltsam vorkommt), im zweiten Falle zurecht nicht.

Als der Blinker nach Veröffentlichung des Rekordaales aus der Fulda langsam auch mitbekam, dass das ein Conger war, hiess es dann die Fotos wären so schlecht gewesen, dass die Redakteure das nicht zweifelsfrei erkennen konnten.

Auch da waren Boardies in der Lage mittels erstklassiger Fotos (aus der Tageszeitung eingescannt!!!siehe hier>>) den Aal als Conger zu identifizieren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

ich meinte der fänger muß sich was einfallen lassen,hast mich falsch verstanden!!!
die geschichte mit dem aal ist auch so ne story.
das rotauge was hier im board stand ebenso,das war ja jahresgewinner beim blinker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
hatte da emailkontakt mit der redaktion des blinkers,die meinten damals man könnte nichst machen.


----------



## HD4ever (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

wie gesagt ... warten wir es doch nun mal ab ....
son Pech für ihn das das gleiche Foto online schon mal zu sehen war ... sonst wäre der höchstwahrscheinlich unangefochten damit durch gekommen ... |uhoh:
aber die "Beweise" wurden ja dort nun entfernt ... bin gespannt ob und was da für andere Bilder kommen ... 

beim Gewicht kann man ihn immer nochmal gut in die Kamera halten das er schwerer aussieht , aber bei der Länge isses schon schwerer zu mogeln ...

egal - genug hier nun gepostet ... mal sehen was der Familienclan S****** sich da so einfallen lassen wird ...

und tschüß hier ..... #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



> ich meinte der fänger muß sich was einfallen lassen,hast mich falsch verstanden!!!


Sorry!!!!!

Und das mit dem Rotauge hatte ich schon (fast wieder) vergessen ))

Da sieht man doch dass es gut ist, wenn solche Meldungen auftauchen, dass es das Anglerboard gibt ))))

Auch wenns mich selber teilweise nervt, dass (fast) jeder größere Fang angezweifelt wird.


----------



## HD4ever (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch da waren Boardies in der Lage mittels erstklassiger Fotos (aus der Tageszeitung eingescannt!!!siehe hier>>) den Aal als Conger zu identifizieren.



ach schau an ..... |motz:
den Aal hatte ich auch bewundert, das sich der später als Conger rausstellte ist ja völlig an mir vorbei gegangen ... #q
schreit ja schon fast nach nem aktuellen Thread über Hitparaden-Mauscheleien ...  :r
traurig traurig   #d


----------



## bennie (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ach schau an ..... |motz:
> den Aal hatte ich auch bewundert, das sich der später als Conger rausstellte ist ja völlig an mir vorbei gegangen ... #q
> schreit ja schon fast nach nem aktuellen Thread über Hitparaden-Mauscheleien ... :r
> traurig traurig #d


 
dito :r


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Er hat sich "offiziell" nicht als Conger rausgestellt!
Die eingesandten Bilder waren zu schlecht um es eindeutig zu erkennen ))))


----------



## HD4ever (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

ach ja ....  |rolleyes
hat er denn dann noch gezählt ?

gabs denn da im Nachhinein ne Stellungsnahme ?
so qausi ausm Ärmalkanal die Flüsse hoch gewandert oder so ähnlich ?


----------



## Knispel (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Habe noch nie einen Aal mit sichtbaren Pupillen gesehen. Ist wohl eine Mutation, der sogenannte Conger - Aal.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

AKTENZEICHEN ANGLERBOARD  




gelöst!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ;-)

die zweifel sind manchmal auch angebracht,mußt du zugeben.
wenn man aus nem 20pfünder hecht nen 26er macht ist nicht zu beweisen,aber zb das rotauge vom letzten jahr,das war wirklich eindeutig.
wegen 2 pfund oder 5cm länge bei zandern/hechten/karpfen,also kapitalen fischen von 8 oder mehr kg,rege ich mich auch net auf.
aber ich seh es ja an den schleien die oft in den angelzeitungen stehen.
ich habe dieses jahr genug große gefangen und auch einige bilder davon.darunter mehrere fische von über 5pfund,eine von 6 pfund nochwas mit dicken bäuchen und knapp 60cm.
wenn ich die mit gemeldeten exemplaren vergleiche die stellenweise 2-3 pfund mehr haben sollen(bei etwa gleichen längen aber ohne dikce bäuche!!!) schmunzel ich da nicht selten.
da wird das gewicht bei der meldung schnell verdoppelt!!!
sollen die mal machen.
aber einige davon fallen auch derbe auf die schn.... wie wir hier wieder sehen können.
ich bin gespannt wie der verein(vorstand darauf reagieren wird.)

immerhin hat der junge (höchstwahrscheinlich) ein vereinsschädigendes verhalten an den tag gelegt,was laut satzung zu sanktionen führt.


----------



## esox_105 (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ach ja .... |rolleyes
> hat er denn dann noch gezählt ?
> 
> gabs denn da im Nachhinein ne Stellungsnahme ?
> so qausi ausm Ärmalkanal die Flüsse hoch gewandert oder so ähnlich ?


 

:q , so ähnlich, die Montage bis in den Ärmelkanal treiben lassen  .


----------



## HD4ever (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



acidflash schrieb:


> immerhin hat der junge (höchstwahrscheinlich) ein vereinsschädigendes verhalten an den tag gelegt,was laut satzung zu sanktionen führt.



nun laß ich mich ja doch wieder zum texten hinreißen ... #q

aber ist da ja gut wenn man den 1.Vorsitzenden persönlich kennt ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

dann lasst uns doch mal n fred aufmachen,wir kriegen sie alle!!!
wird echt lustig werden glaub ich!!  ;-)

@HD4ever

du jetzt oder wen den du kennst???
berichte mal was bei rumkommt


----------



## bennie (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

ich bin dagegen, jedes Bild an den Pranger zu stellen....

aber wer offensichtlich so betrügen will und andere durch ihn schaden erleiden, dem gehören die Leviten gelesen


----------



## HD4ever (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



acidflash schrieb:


> du jetzt oder wen den du kennst???
> berichte mal was bei rumkommt




nee .... aber der 1.Vorsitzende bzw.Geschäftsführer des Vereins hat "zufällig" den selben Nachnahmen ;-)
kann ja aber auch Zufall sein .....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



HD4ever schrieb:


> nee .... aber der 1.Vorsitzende bzw.Geschäftsführer des Vereins hat "zufällig" den selben Nachnahmen ;-)
> kann ja aber auch Zufall sein .....



ach du meinst H.S

des hat auch große gefangen udn die bilder entstanden im gleichen vorgarten.
natürlich sind die nicht verwandt oder verschwägert   |supergri :q


----------



## fjord-dusty (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Die Frage stellt sich ja schon, warum sich nicht mal einer der Vereinskollegen den Kameraden zur Brust genommen hat. Denen hætte es ja eigentlich zuerst auffallen muessen.
Obwohl, wenn ich mir das Gæstebuch des Vereins anschaue - da herrscht ohnehin ein reizender Umgangston vor. |rolleyes


----------



## Trader1667 (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Melde mich von der Front .......

habe neue Beweise gefunden......

Schaut mal auf die Vereinsseite, dann auf Fotos und dann Abangeln 2005 und dann auf Ex king......

Also irgendwer kann sehr gut Fotomontagen


----------



## noose (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Mensch leute lasst doch mal den Verein daraus und wartet die Stellungnahme ab.

Ich denke die Chance hat der Typ verdient.

#d

Desweiten denke ich nicht das es sich um eine FM handelt.
Wenn man den Fisch mit weit vorgestreckten Armen kurz vors Kameraobjektiv hält kann auch eine Rotfeder (oder die Dorsche von Rainer) riesig wirken mit dem Fänger im Hintergrund.

Auch ist es absolut möglich das sich jemand bei der Pfundangabe schlicht und einfach vertippt hat.
Denn auch mit 21,66 Pfund wäre es der Rekordzander bei Stollenwerk


----------



## noose (18. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Esox_Maximus schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ein bischen mit dem ZTander rumgespielt. Bei mir sind die 3 Finger ca 8 cm breit, das ganze mal 12 sind dann ca 96cm und ich bin dicker als der typ. Vieleicht sollte der Typ mal aufhören die länge des Köders zum Fisch zu rechnen



@ Esoxmaximus

Clever gemacht muss ich schon sagen

Was du dabei aber nicht bedacht hast ist das der Fisch nicht parallel zum Objektiv aufgenommen wurde *und die komplette Schwanzflosse fehlt.*
Wenn du jetzt noch ein paar Finger hinzuaddierst für die schrägverlaufende Haltung des Fisches zum Objektiv und zusätzlich noch ein paar Finger für die Schwanzflosse, so ist zumindest die Länge nicht gelogen. 

Und man kann dank deiner Hilfe evtl. schon nicht mehr von einer Bildfälschung sprechen

Die Schwanzflosse macht gut und gerne noch 6 Finger aus, sind (nach deiner Formel) 16 cm +96 cm macht 112cm 
dann noch die Schräglage ausgeglichen........voila ca.114 cm



#6

Gruss


----------



## oknel (18. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

ich schätz den zander auf 98cm und ca.20pfd

schade, dass sich kein betroffener dazu äussert.

ein tippfehler halte ich für ausgeschlossen, da meiner meinung nach die länge auch nicht stimmt.

man kann sich aber auch irren


----------



## DBT4400 (18. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



CyKingTJ schrieb:


> Das ist garantiert fake, also egal wer der Fänger und wie groß der Fisch.
> Hab da noch nen Kracher für Euch !  |kopfkrat



Wie heißt das Fotobearbeitungsprogramm womit man Schuppenträger schweben lassen kann?:q:q:q#6
Must Du nachbearbeiten.:c#h
Es wird immer Leute geben,die so etwas nötig haben!!!
LEIDER|uhoh:

Petri an alle Boardis 
Bernd

P.S.
Einen Fisch in solcher Größe würde ich auch gerne mal fangen.
Wer eigentlich nicht?


----------



## HD4ever (18. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



noose schrieb:


> Und man kann dank deiner Hilfe evtl. schon nicht mehr von einer Bildfälschung sprechen
> 
> Die Schwanzflosse macht gut und gerne noch 6 Finger aus, sind (nach deiner Formel) 16 cm +96 cm macht 112cm
> dann noch die Schräglage ausgeglichen........voila ca.114 cm



ich denke auch gar nicht das das Bild gefälscht wurde ! #d
dank den aufmerksamen Augen eines anderen boardies wurde halt festgestellt das *genau das gleiche* Bild auf der homepage des Angelvereins zu sehen war mit der Bemerkung *20 Pfd !!!
*Die Tatsache das dort das Bild dann ziemlich schnell von der webpage verschwunden ist läßt ja dann nun etwas Raum zur Spekulation ....|rolleyes


----------



## Ronen (18. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



> das genau das gleiche Bild auf der homepage des Angelvereins zu sehen war mit der Bemerkung 20 Pfd !!!



Jo, dass sehe ich genauso.

Die Faketheorie hat sich irgendwie hier reingeschummelt. 

Ich denke das Bild ist , im gegensatz zu den angaben des Fisches, echt!


----------



## sammycr65 (18. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Aber warum sind die Arme sooo lang und die Finger so weiß? #c #c #c

Den Fisch wird es irgendwo mal gegeben haben - den Fänger auch!
Aber beide kennen sich nicht, meine Meinung! |evil:

... aber ich wollte jetzt nicht wieder von vorn anfangen ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Die Finger sind weiß weil er Gumminhandschuhe trägt.

Ich persönlich glaube auch dass das zwar ein großer Zander war, aber denke auch das er nicht über 30 Pfund hat.

Dazu erscheint mir der Fisch selber mit Augen etc. im Verhältnis zu demjenigen der den Fisch hält etwas überdimensioniert.

Da ich aber nicht der Fotoexperte bin, werde ich mal abwarten was da als Erklärung kommen soll.

Was natürlich mehr als seltsam ist, ist es dass der gleiche Fisch (und gleiches Foto, habe ich selber noch vor der Löschung gesehen) auf der Vereinsseite mit 20 Pfund angegeben war.

Auch hierzu werde ich mir alles mal verkneifen, bis die angekündigte Erklärung für alles vom Fänger vorliegt.

Die Firma Stollenwerk hat zugesagt uns zu informiren, sobald sie was vorliegen haben.


----------



## sammycr65 (18. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

"Die Finger sind weiß weil er Gumminhandschuhe trägt."

Thomas ... Du hast die Smilys vergessen! :q 

Man kann doch die Fingernägel sehen .... |sagnix


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Kannste auch durch so Einweghandschuhe durch


----------



## tamandua (18. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



sammycr65 schrieb:


> "Die Finger sind weiß weil er Gumminhandschuhe trägt."
> 
> Thomas ... Du hast die Smilys vergessen! :q
> 
> Man kann doch die Fingernägel sehen .... |sagnix



Das mit den Handschuhen ist schon geklärt, der Herr fasst seine Fänge scheinbar immer nur mit spitzen Fingern und daher mit schützenden Handschuhen an, wie die Fotos aus der Vereinsseite zeigen.
Stutzig machte hier viele eher der etwas seltsam anmutende Bereich unterhalb seiner linken Hand. Es sieht so aus, als ob der Zaun dort plötzlich aus Maschendraht statt aus dem sonst vorherrschenden Gitter besteht. Auch die Schatten wurden hier als Indiz genannt. Jetzt heißt es wohl zunächst mal abwarten, was der Betroffene zu dieser Angelegenheit sagt.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (18. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Ich will nur eines wissen:

Hat der Junge Handschuhe an, das Tapetenweiss mit der Hand umgerührt, oder grad 3 Brote im Mehl gewälzt ??

*Warum hat der Kerl solch weisse Hände ?* _<--- aso anscheinend geklärt ! SRY hab ich überlesen !_

Um noch nen Statement zum Bild zu lassen .. an der Echtheit will ich nicht zweifeln .. lediglich die Daten, zumindest, das Gewicht erscheinen mir geringfügig zu hoch.
Ich stelle mir dann eigentlich noch eine Frage .. *wer solch ein Tier fängt, es mitnimmt, wird doch nicht nur 1-2 solcher spöttischen Fotos machen.
Also, gibt es noch mehr ???????*
Im Vergleich dazu mal ein End90iger Zander, der uns letzten Herbst an die Angel ging ... mit knappen 18 Pfund & extrem dicker Wampe !
Um 31 Pfünde auf die Waage zu bringen ... muss der StillerZander aber nen extrem feisten Knochenbau gehabt haben 






basti


----------



## HD4ever (18. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

nee - hör auf ... der hat doch höchstens 27 Pfd ...  :q


----------



## MeRiDiAn (18. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

*Hey lasst mein Bild, wie es ist ! Nämlich original* .. der Fisch steht nur als Gewichtsvergleich, weil z.B. Stillers Fisch augenscheinlich schlanker wirkt .. 

Wie gesagt, ich denke, von einem solchen Fisch macht man net nur ein Foto .. also Fam. Stiller, her mit dem Rest  .. würde gerne wirklich mehr sehen !

basti


----------



## Knispel (18. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

@Meridian
So hier isses wieder, sieht noch wuchtiger aus ......
Sorry, ist nur ein Witz....


----------



## danny877 (18. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

verfolge den thread schon ne zeitlang; ist euch schon aufgefallen die Site: http://www.fischereiverein-haltern.de ist offline!

greetz

danny


----------



## tamandua (18. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



danny877 schrieb:


> verfolge den thread schon ne zeitlang; ist euch schon aufgefallen die Site: http://www.fischereiverein-haltern.de ist offline!
> 
> greetz
> 
> danny




Bei mir funktioniert die aber ganz problemlos#c. Lediglich das Design scheint mir leicht verändert worden zu sein.


----------



## noose (18. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



HD4ever schrieb:


> dank den aufmerksamen Augen eines anderen boardies wurde halt festgestellt das *genau das gleiche* Bild auf der homepage des Angelvereins zu sehen war mit der Bemerkung *20 Pfd !!!
> *Die Tatsache das dort das Bild dann ziemlich schnell von der webpage verschwunden ist läßt ja dann nun etwas Raum zur Spekulation ....|rolleyes



:q
nennen wir ihn Agent "nullnull lionhead"

Wenn lion das evtl später bemerkt hätte wäre seitens des Fängers evtl dieser "Tippfehler" schnell korrigiert wurden und keiner hätte etwas bemerkt. 

Ich gehe mal von dieser Variante aus weil ich in den meisten Menschen zuerst mal nur das ehrliche sehe.|rolleyes

Wie oft kommt man in eine Situation wo man sich denkt .........#q:c  "oh mann wenn das jetzt einer bemerkt hätte" 
bei Jan Stiller könnte genau sieses der Fall gewesen sein.
Das ist absolut erst mal möglich aber seinen "Fehler" hat man halt bemerkt und das Kind ist in den Brunnen gefallen.

Auch ich werde mich an dem |smash: an Herrn Stiller beteiligen sollte es zu keiner Stellungnahme seinerseits kommen, aber solange ist er und sein Verein unschuldig und ich werde mit Vorurteilen bzw. Urteilen zurückhaltend sein.

Weiss auch nicht es gibt schlimmere Leute die man öffentlich "kleinhacken" könnte :r

Gruss

PS: denn so dämlich kann man eigentlich nicht sein diesen Zander auf der Vereinswebseite  mit 20 Pfund anzugeben und dann bei stollenwerk mit 30,  das kann ich nicht begreifen.

Gut das das Bild schnell verschwunden ist ist nicht grade "Pro Stiller":q:q


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (18. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



MeRiDiAn schrieb:


> Ich will nur eines wissen:
> 
> Hat der Junge Handschuhe an, das Tapetenweiss mit der Hand umgerührt, oder grad 3 Brote im Mehl gewälzt ??
> 
> ...





Ik glob,ik far nich in Spreewald,di fang mir zu kleene Fische.... :q:q


(sorry)


Der   STF  #6


----------



## thorsten73 (18. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

@Knipsel
Boahhh eehhh............ Der Zander sieht jetzt aus wie ein Onkologie Patient !!!!  . Für den brauchst du wirklich Einmalhandschuhe.


----------



## Knispel (18. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Hätt ich auch noch besser gekonnt aber in 3 Min.....


----------



## MeRiDiAn (18. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Knispel schrieb:


> Hätt ich auch nochg besser gekonnt aber in 3 Min.....


Hey Knispel .. brauchst es net besser können 
Lass ihn halt so wie er ist .. des ist so am schicksten ! THX !

basti


----------



## leopard_afrika (18. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Für alle, die immer noch glauben, das Foto sei echt, noch eine Frage. Wie soll es angehen, daß man bei leicht von links nach rechts schräg nach unten zeigendem linken Unterarm ( sichtbar durch das Stück unterhalb des Ellenbogens) der Unterarm direkt vor dem Handgelenk aber von rechts nach links in waagerechter Haltung ankommt (sichtbar direkt links neben der Hand), ohne fürchterliche Frakturen zu haben und dann einen 31,66 pfündigen Zander noch lächelnd halten zu können.


----------



## bennie (18. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

ich verstehe nicht, wieso Angler Fische mit Handschuhen anfassen müssen...


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (18. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Für alle, die immer noch glauben, das Foto sei echt, noch eine Frage. Wie soll es angehen, daß man bei leicht von links nach rechts schräg nach unten zeigendem linken Unterarm ( sichtbar durch das Stück unterhalb des Ellenbogens) der Unterarm direkt vor dem Handgelenk aber von rechts nach links in waagerechter Haltung ankommt (sichtbar direkt links neben der Hand), ohne fürchterliche Frakturen zu haben und dann einen 31,66 pfündigen Zander noch lächelnd halten zu können.




Nee,wat biste pingelich,äääääääääääähhhhhhhhhhh !!!!#d#d#d


Der  STF  #6


----------



## thorsten73 (18. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

@leopard_afrika
Ich glaube nicht dass es hier um echt oder unecht geht. Ob beim Gewicht oder Bild. Es geht hier einfach um die Dreistigkeit die sich hier niemand vorstellen kann nur um ne Stella abzusahnen. #q 
Das ist m.M. nach der wirkliche Grund das der Typ das Bild Stollenwerk als 15+Kilo Zander andrehen wollte.


----------



## Dart (18. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Ich finde es geht nur darum, herraus zu finden ob das Bild ein Fake ist. Bei einer angegebenen Länge von 114cm kann das Gewicht passen.
Laut Blinker (Hall of Fame) hatte der Rekordzander 37 Pfd. bei 116cm
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=48348&stc=1&d=1155919078
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## karpfenbrausi (18. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Dart schrieb:


> Ich finde es geht nur darum, herraus zu finden ob das Bild ein Fake ist. Bei einer angegebenen Länge von 114cm kann das Gewicht passen.
> Laut Blinker (Hall of Fame) hatte der Rekordzander 37 Pfd. bei 116cm
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=48348&stc=1&d=1155919078
> Gruss Reiner#h




...und auch dieser arme Sportfreund leidet unter der schrecklichen und noch weitgehend unerforschten Langarm'schen Krankheit. Schecklich, schrecklich... :c 

Schönes WE
Gruß
Karpfenbrausi


----------



## tamandua (18. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Netter Vergleich:q. Da sieht man die gänzlich unterschiedlichen Dimensionen der beiden Tiere. Alleine das Auge und das Verhältnis der Handgröße zum Fischkörper sprechen Bände. Ob das Gewicht von 37 Pfund nun stimmt,sei mal dahingestellt, aber der Fisch sieht jedenfalls bedeutend eher nach dem angegebenen Gewicht aus als der Fisch des Herrn Jan S.


----------



## Dart (18. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

@karpfenbrausi
...auch ein Fake???|uhoh:
Das sieht nach einem eingescannten Papierbild aus, der Fang ist von 1990


----------



## Dart (18. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



tamandua schrieb:


> aber der Fisch sieht jedenfalls bedeutend eher nach dem angegebenen Gewicht aus als der Fisch des Herrn Jan S.


Sag ich doch#6 
Es geht nur um den Beweis das der Fisch nicht 114cm oder 31Pfd. hatte, oder das es sich um eine Fotomontage handelt. Die Relation Länge-Gewicht ist doch erstmal gegeben.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Cerfat (18. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

http://img238.*ih.us/img238/9963/quickshot15tf4.jpg
http://www.petri-heil.ch/artikel.asp?artikelID=249


----------



## Knispel (18. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Der sieht abe rganz anders aus....


----------



## tamandua (18. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Cerfat schrieb:


> http://www.petri-heil.ch/artikel.asp?artikelID=249



Nun, auch dieser _S.lucioperca _sieht mir deutlich kräftiger gebaut aus. Da wirkt der hier in Frage gestellte Fisch ja regelrecht schmächtig gegen. Die beiden zuletzt zum Vergleich eingestellten Zander sind insegasmt kräftig, kompakt und wohlgenährt, der aus dem Halterner Stausee kann da kaum mithalten. Und doch soll er gewichtsmäßig in dieser Liga spielen? Ich weiß ja nicht, ich weiß ja nicht...


----------



## noose (18. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Knispel schrieb:


> Der sieht abe rganz anders aus....



Meinste? #c


----------



## MeRiDiAn (18. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Ihr könnt Euch da jetzt ewig drum streiten 

Meiner Meinung nach ist das Bild echt ! Sieht allgemein zwar bissl komisch aus, aber jeder von uns hat solche ulkigen Bilder in seinen Ordnern.
Eine Montage zusammenzubasteln, ist ja nun eben auch kein Kinderspiel. Dazu müsste zuerst einmal ein Tier oder Typ extrem sauber ausgeschnitten werden. Dann müsste nach Lichteinstrahlung Reflexion sondiert werden. Allgemein müsste die Gesamtcompensation extrem sauber zusammengefasst sein. Dazu kommen Kontrast, Saturation, Hue & sämtliche andere Faktoren.
Dies ist weissgott kein Kinderspiel ! Desweiteren müsste ja wie in Stillers Bild ersteinmal ein "Basiszander" vorliegen, welcher mit weissen Handschuhen (was ich übrigens als Angler fast verwerflich finde) präsentiert wird.
Das sind alles Kriterien, die es saumässig schwer machen, eine Montage zu basteln. So mal eben geht das schon gleich gar nicht !

Mir ist es nach wie vor schleierhaft, warum es von diesem Ausnahmefang nicht mehr Bilder gibt ! Oder lasst Ihr Euch mit solchen Ausnahmefängen nur auf einem einzigen Bild festhalten ????
Die Gefahr, dass dieses nix wird, wäre mir bedeutend zu groß ! Und wäre es mit einer Digitalen gemacht worden, hätte es vermutlich auch noch mehr gegeben, weil man bemerkt hätte, dass der Schwanz fehlt, bzw. das Bild einfach an Schärfe vermissen lässt !

Wie gesagt, ich zweifle nicht an der Echtheit des Bildes (Leopards Spionagefähigkeiten kann ich so leider nicht nachkommen. Arme etc. sehen vollkommen HUMAN aus)... lediglich an den vermeintlichen Dimensionen des Tieres habe ich Zweifel !

basti


----------



## MeRiDiAn (18. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

achso, wo wir grad beim meckern sind ... es gibt da noch einen meiner Meinung nach extrem falsch platzierten Fisch in der Hall of Fame !

Zwar ist die Unterscheidung dieser beiden so ähnlich aussehen Arten enorm schwierig, aber dies fast nur bei jungen Exemplaren.
Das Stillers Fisch ein Zander ist, das ist wohl klar 
Aber das dieser Fisch hier eine Meerforelle sein soll .. halte ich für einen Witz !





Quelle: Blinker Hall of Fame

basti


----------



## leopard_afrika (18. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

@MeRiDiAn
ich finde meine detektivischen Fähigkeiten auch nicht doll, aber wie willst Du mir folgende Sachen erklären?
1. ziemlich waagerechter Bereich neben der linken Hand- für mich der Unterarm
2. Bereich unterhalb der linken Hand- für mich ein Maschendrahtzaun statt des auf vielen Fotos des Vereins erkennbaren durchgängigen Gitterzauns
3. gerade Linie am Finger der rechten Hand- für mich Schneidelinie
4. Farbunterschiede- für mich Unterschiede zwischen 2 Bildern
5. Unstimmigkeiten in Größenverhältnissen- für mich keine Perspektivbilder, da dann auch der Körper des Fängers Perspektivverschiebungen aufweisen müßte.


----------



## Dart (18. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



MeRiDiAn schrieb:


> Ihr könnt Euch da jetzt ewig drum streiten
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach ist das Bild echt ! Sieht allgemein zwar bissl komisch aus, aber jeder von uns hat solche ulkigen Bilder in seinen Ordnern.
> Eine Montage zusammenzubasteln, ist ja nun eben auch kein Kinderspiel. Dazu müsste zuerst einmal ein Tier oder Typ extrem sauber ausgeschnitten werden. Dann müsste nach Lichteinstrahlung Reflexion sondiert werden. Allgemein müsste die Gesamtcompensation extrem sauber zusammengefasst sein. Dazu kommen Kontrast, Saturation, Hue & sämtliche andere Faktoren.
> ...


#6 #6 #6 
Die Echtheit der Bilder kann ich sicherlich nicht beurteilen, dafür habe ich von diesen Dingen kein ausreichendes Wissen.
Der Fisch kann auf Grund der genannten Daten durchaus das Gewicht haben.
Was sehr gegen diese merkwürdige Rekordmeldung spricht, ist dieses Zurückzucken vom Angelverein und auch von Stollenwerk bei ihren Veröffentlichungen.
Bleibt zu Hoffen das es eine belegbare Aufklärung gibt, abseits von jedlicher Spekulation.
Sicherlich liest der Herr Stiller und die Fa. Stollenwerk hier mit, und könnten, wenn sie es wollten, hier Aufklärung bieten 
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Baddy89 (18. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



MeRiDiAn schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Eine Montage zusammenzubasteln, ist ja nun eben auch kein Kinderspiel. ...




Meinst du? Also für so einen Preis würde ich mich gerne 2 Stunden an den Photoshop setzen und das machen. *(WENN ES UM DIE BESTE FOTOMONTAGE GINGE  )*

Wenn du oft bzw gut mit dem Programm umgehen kannst, haste ne sehr gute Fälschung in 2-3 Stunden.


----------



## noose (18. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> 2. Bereich unterhalb der linken Hand- für mich ein Maschendrahtzaun statt des auf vielen Fotos des Vereins erkennbaren durchgängigen Gitterzauns
> .





Also beim allerbesten Willen für mich ist da der Bauzaun

|kopfkrat

Fakt ist wenn es eine Fotomontage ist dann eine sehr gute,sonst würden nicht so viel Leute dran rumrätseln.
Und der jenige der die gemacht hat würde mit sicherheit einen Maschendrahtzaun nicht übersehen.


Wie lange wird wohl die Stellungnahme auf sich warten lassen?


----------



## oknel (18. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



noose schrieb:


> Also beim allerbesten Willen für mich ist da der Bauzaun
> |kopfkrat
> Fakt ist wenn es eine Fotomontage ist dann eine sehr gute,sonst würden nicht so viel Leute dran rumrätseln.
> Und der jenige der die gemacht hat würde mit sicherheit einen Maschendrahtzaun nicht übersehen.
> Wie lange wird wohl die Stellungnahme auf sich warten lassen?



besser?

nun lasst mal langsam ruhe einkehren, irgendjemand wird schon klarheit schaffen.

bis dahin


----------



## leopard_afrika (18. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Vergrößere doch mal den Bereich direkt unter der Hand, siehst du da etwa senkrechte Strukturen? Nicht mal auf deinem Ausschnitt!


----------



## Knispel (19. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



oknel schrieb:


> besser?
> 
> nun lasst mal langsam ruhe einkehren, irgendjemand wird schon klarheit schaffen.
> 
> bis dahin


 
Hats die Ecke klasse restauriert....:m


----------



## Knispel (19. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Vergrößere doch mal den Bereich direkt unter der Hand, siehst du da etwa senkrechte Strukturen? Nicht mal auf deinem Ausschnitt!


 
Im Gegenteil, man sieht eine halbrunde eingefügte Struktur und um das zusehen ( siehe Foto auf Seite 1 ) braucht man noch nicht einmal eine Vergrößerung..


----------



## thorsten73 (19. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Ist das noch so wichtig ob das Bild echt ist ??
Fakt: auf der HP des Vereins war der Zander mit 10 Kilo ( ich hab das Bild noch gesehen bevor es entfernt wurde). Das gleiche Bild, der gleiche Fisch dann bei Stollenwerk mit 15+ Kilo. Das ist für mich der Hammer. Ob man dann noch ein Bild fälscht oder sich ein Gewinn unrechtmäßig unter den Nagel reißen will ist zweitrangig. Jedenfalls darf dem jungen "Helden" wohl nichts peinlich sein habe ich den Eindruck.


----------



## Seebaer (19. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



thorsten73 schrieb:


> Ist das noch so wichtig ob das Bild echt ist ??quote]
> 
> 
> Denke schon das es wichtig ist.
> ...


----------



## Dipsdive (19. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



MeRiDiAn schrieb:


> Aber das dieser Fisch hier eine Meerforelle sein soll .. halte ich für einen Witz !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Genauso sieht`s aus! In der Trollingszene schon lange kein Geheimnis mehr. 
Selbst der damalige Chefredakteur vom Blinker, Karl Koch, hat es einem Freund von mir in einem Telefonat persönlich bestätigt. Aber die kamen aus der Nummer nicht mehr raus. Und seit dem wird ein Lachs als deutscher Meerforellenrekord gehandelt.....


----------



## HD4ever (19. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

schade mit der Verwechselung ....
aber nen toller Fang am DR |rolleyes


----------



## MeRiDiAn (20. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Dipsdive schrieb:


> Genauso sieht`s aus! In der Trollingszene schon lange kein Geheimnis mehr.
> Selbst der damalige Chefredakteur vom Blinker, Karl Koch, hat es einem Freund von mir in einem Telefonat persönlich bestätigt. Aber die kamen aus der Nummer nicht mehr raus. Und seit dem wird ein Lachs als deutscher Meerforellenrekord gehandelt.....


Jup, ich weiss um diese allseits bekannte, aber stehende Verwechslung. Dachte, es wäre nur mal gut, dieses Fall hier mit einzubringen, damit vielleicht auch endlich mal jenes Problem behoben wird. 



HD4ever schrieb:


> schade mit der Verwechselung ....
> aber nen toller Fang am DR |rolleyes


unumstritten .. aber dennoch vollkommen fehlplatziert. Da gehört auf alle Fälle ein anderes Bild hin !!!



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Vergrößere doch mal den Bereich direkt unter der Hand, siehst du da etwa senkrechte Strukturen? Nicht mal auf deinem Ausschnitt!


.. für mich ganz eindeutig ein kleines Wachholderbäumchen oder sonstiges, Leo !

*@Baddy* .. bitte nimm Dir die 2 Stunden, setz Dich an den Rechner & "zaubere" eine Montage. Wäre sehr gespannt aufs Resultat !
Mitunter wird hier der Eindruck vermittelt, dass man mal so eben auf die schnelle eine saubere Montage kreiert ! Leider ein absoluter Fehlgedanke !
Wie schon zuvor erwähnt, bedarf es einen enormen Aufwandes, dies nahezu dingfest zu gestalten !

Das Bild ist echt ... die Werte stimmen meiner Meinung nach nicht !
Ich warte immer noch auf weitere Fotos dieses Fanges ! #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Naja, bei der Blinkerhitparade sind noch einige weitere Fische, bei denen man an Hand der Fotos annehmen muss, dass der Fänger mindestens eine Größe von 2,30m hat, wen die Angaben stimmen sollten:
Barsch mit über 7 Pfund 
Brassen mit über 8 Kilo
Aland mit mehr als 4 Kilo

Und nen Zander gibts auch zu bestaunen, mit 37 Pfund! Und das scheint mir eher hinzukommen als der hier diskutierte:
Zander 37 Pfund, 200 Gramm


----------



## MefoProf (20. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Kann Thomas nur Recht geben. Ganz schön peinlich für eine renommierte Angelzeitung. Da scheint wirklich keiner irgend etwas überprüft zu haben. Und was ist das eigentlich für ein Schwachsinn zu behaupten, das konnte oder kann man nicht mehr ändern? All diese zweifelhaften Rekorde sollten schleunigst annuliert werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Vor allem der 7 - Pfund - Barsch ist doch klasse ))


----------



## tamandua (20. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, bei der Blinkerhitparade sind noch einige weitere Fische, bei denen man an Hand der Fotos annehmen muss, dass der Fänger mindestens eine Größe von 2,30m hat, wen die Angaben stimmen sollten:
> Barsch mit über 7 Pfund
> Brassen mit über 8 Kilo
> Aland mit mehr als 4 Kilo
> ...



Da haben wie ja wieder einige Langarmindianer. Die tummeln sich wohl gerne in den Hitparaden.|rolleyes 
Der größte Witz ist wohl der Brassen. Sogar die Waage ist abgebildet. Die muss dann wohl größer sein als der Kopf des Kindes im Hintergrund. Die ganzen Größenverhältnisse stimmen hinten und vorne nicht. Lachhaft, sowas, einfach nur lachhaft...ich wundere mich immer, wie solche offensichtlichen Falschmeldungen den zuständigen Redakteuren einfach durchgehen können.#c


----------



## HD4ever (20. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

der Brassen auch nicht viel besser, bzw weniger Zweifelhaft #d
den würd ich dem Bild noch noch nich mal 8 Pfd geben ...
aber mag ja auch täuschen .
weiß nun zumindest wieder sehr genau warum ich von solchen Hitparaden nonix halte ! :m


----------



## Mr. Sprock (20. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Barsch mit über 7 Pfund




Der ist gut |wavey:


----------



## Cerfat (20. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



tamandua schrieb:


> Der größte Witz ist wohl der Brassen. Sogar die Waage ist abgebildet. Die muss dann wohl größer sein als der Kopf des Kindes im Hintergrund. Die ganzen Größenverhältnisse stimmen hinten und vorne nicht. Lachhaft, sowas, einfach nur lachhaft...ich wundere mich immer, wie solche offensichtlichen Falschmeldungen den zuständigen Redakteuren einfach durchgehen können.#c



n Meterhecht hab ich zwar noch nicht gehabt, aber dafür Brassen von jenseits und gut und böse schon.
8 kg hat der Brassen nie und nimmer, NEE.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



> 8 kg hat der Brassen nie und nimmer, NEE.


Dochdoch, der Blinker hats bestätigt ))


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (20. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

.... komisch,mein grösster hatte grad mal die Hälfte,sah aber grösser aus....





uli


----------



## Cerfat (21. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Hier noch n 19 Pfünder zum Vergleich.
http://img301.*ih.us/img301/5995/quickshot18vg9.jpg
http://www.angeln.de/praxis/raubfisch/bruns/bericht.htm


----------



## Knispel (21. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dochdoch, der Blinker hats bestätigt ))


 
Denn möchte ich einmal wissen wie hoch die Waage geht an dem der Fisch hängt. wenn dort 8 kg ist.......


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Der Smilie war Absicht!


----------



## Itets (21. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

moin moin
zu den vier "blinkerrekorden":
Zander 37 pfd: denke, das könnte stimmenist einfach ein mordsvieh
Aland 8pfd: auch hier würde ich sagen, dass das realistisch ist (vergleicht mal das fisch-Hand-Verhältnis)
Barsch 7pfd: nö ich glaube nicht
Brassen 16pfd: gehörige zweifel

aber wie wäre es denn, wenn wir mal einen kleinen Rate-Threat eröffnen ?
Man stellt nen foto von einem selbstgefangenen fisch rein, von dem man länge und genaues Gewicht weiß
und die anderen können mal ihr Glück/ Können versuchen.
Ist bestimmt lustig ! (falls es den noch nicht zu häufig gab)

Gruß
itets


----------



## HD4ever (21. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

die "Bestätigungen" kann man wohl getrost vergessen wie man anhand der Bilder feststellen kann ...
brauch wohl bloß mal der Stammtischkumpel, welchen man dem Abend vorher 37 Pils ausgegeben hat mal sein OK drunter setzen und schon hast den deutschen Rekordfisch gemeldet ... #q
ich denke bei einigen sind ne Menge Zweifel angebracht und klar das die Reporter nicht zu jedem Fang selbst fahren um den zu begutachten.
Aber ich denke das nur solche Fänge in die Wertung kommen dürften wo man anhand der Bilder schon etwas mehr sehen kann !
keine Ahnung, aber vielleicht der Länge nach an nem Holzbrett mit digital-Maßband dran o.ä.
jedenfalls *keine* "die_Arme_möglichst_weit_nach_vorne_pics" 

hab nochmal nachgeguckt - noch nix an Stellungsnahme ... :m


----------



## esox_105 (21. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



> hab nochmal nachgeguckt - noch nix an Stellungsnahme ... :m


 

... da wird auch keine kommen |kopfkrat , denn irgendwann gerät die Geschichte von selbst in vergessenheit.


----------



## HD4ever (21. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

eben ... hab ich vor ca 12 Seiten ja auch schon mal vermutet .... :m


----------



## tamandua (21. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



esox_105 schrieb:


> ... da wird auch keine kommen |kopfkrat , denn irgendwann gerät die Geschichte von selbst in vergessenheit.



Ob das aber so klug wäre?|kopfkrat So leicht wird kein Gras über die Sache wachsen, der Zander hat zuviel Wirbel gemacht.
Wenn noch länger nichts zu lesen sein wird, dann sollte man vielleicht nochmals behutsam den Finger in die Wunde legen. Übeltäter sollen sich ja nicht wortlos davonschleichen dürfen.


----------



## HD4ever (21. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

immer hin hat der Fänger nun deutschlandweit zweifelhaften Ruhm erlangt und wahrscheinlich *den* Thread verursacht der in kürzester Zeit die meisten klicks und Antworten ausgelöst hat ...
kann sich also evtl bei den Großereignissen das AB's verewigt sehen ... |bla: ( wenn es auch keine Stella ist ... :m )


----------



## bubatz01 (21. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

beim kuhwiesen waller trööt gings doch schneller vorann mit den klicks.


----------



## HD4ever (21. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

ja nun ist ja auch schon alles gesagt ....
die ersten Stunden waren nur richtig fleissig ....
aber mit dem Kuhwiesenwaller stimmt auch .... :m


----------



## tapaesser (23. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Auch heute noch kein Coment von Herrn Stiller.

Hmm ob das so gut für die Firma Stollenwerk ist ?

Sind die Produkte evtl. ähnlich gut wie der Zander ?|supergri|supergri


----------



## HD4ever (23. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

irgendwann verschwindet auch der Kommentar mit der baldigen Stellungsnahme ... #d


----------



## Ronen (23. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



> Hmm ob das so gut für die Firma Stollenwerk ist ?



Ich frag mich imemr wieder was die Firma Stollenwerk damit zutun haben soll!

Finde es auch nicht richtig, diese verantwortlich zu machen.


----------



## tapaesser (23. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Ronen schrieb:


> Ich frag mich imemr wieder was die Firma Stollenwerk damit zutun haben soll!
> 
> Finde es auch nicht richtig, diese verantwortlich zu machen.



Keiner macht die Firma Stollenwerk dafür verantwortlich.

Die haben es ja nur hier im Board gemeldet.
Also sollte auch von denen mal ein Statement zum Rekordzander kommen.

Wie viele ander angler bin ich auch der Meinung:

Weg mit Rekordmeldungen.
Egal welcher Art von Fisch.


----------



## HD4ever (23. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

nun ja ....
man kann es auch sooo ausdrücken bei dieses "tollen" Hitparaden....

was kann Anglerzeitung XY dafür das ein gemeldeter Rekordbrassen (der aussieht wien Bonsai-Friedfisch) auf den Bildern soooo schlecht zu sehen ist das man nicht unterscheiden kann ob 8 Kg oder 8 Pfd. (oder was auch immer)

denke zu ner Berichterstattung gehört auch etwas an Recherchen ob die Information die man veröffentlicht auch korrekt ist.
Zeitungen müssen nun mal auch Gegendarstellungen abdrucken wenn sie was falsches behauptet haben !  :m


----------



## tapaesser (23. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



HD4ever schrieb:


> nun ja ....
> man kann es auch sooo ausdrücken bei dieses "tollen" Hitparaden....
> 
> was kann Anglerzeitung XY dafür das ein gemeldeter Rekordbrassen (der aussieht wien Bonsai-Friedfisch) auf den Bildern soooo schlecht zu sehen ist das man nicht unterscheiden kann ob 8 Kg oder 8 Pfd. (oder was auch immer)
> ...



Und genau das ist auch meine Meinung.#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (24. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

mittlerweile werden rekordfische vom blinker ja selber gewogen und vermessen,sonst zählen sie nicht.
das ist auch gut so,trotzdem kommen ne menge  fische oben in der jahreswertung an,die dort einfach nicht hingehören.
punkt aus ende.

wir hatten im frühjrahr einen thread zum größten rotauge im letzten jahr beim blinker,da ging es genauso ab.
das war auch nicht gerade das beste bild,schmunzelhaft ausgedrückt.
kommentar vom blinker damals:
der fisch wurde von einem renommierten ANGELGESCHÄFT!!!!!  bestätigt.
so könne man nichts machen.

link mal hier:
finde ihn leider nicht,könnte ein admin einstellen!büdde!!


----------



## Lionhead (24. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



acidflash schrieb:


> mittlerweile werden rekordfische vom blinker ja selber gewogen und vermessen,sonst zählen sie nicht.
> das ist auch gut so,trotzdem kommen ne menge fische oben in der jahreswertung an,die dort einfach nicht hingehören.
> punkt aus ende.
> 
> ...


 
Schaut mal in die aktuelle Ausgabe, die Seite für Jungangler, da wird ein 8 jähriges Mädchen abgebildet , da seinen selbstgefangenen 30 Pfund-karpfen wuchtet. Meiner Tochter würde ich so etwas nicht zumuten.
Und daneben der 15 jährige mit seinem 16 pfündigen Dorsch. (schlecht fotografiert oder falsch gewogen).

Wie lautet die Überschrift zu der Hitparade:

*MENSCHEN - TIERE - SENSATIONEN:q *

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## leopard_afrika (25. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Jetzt wartet man schon ne Woche auf die Stellungnahme, neue Fotos brauchen wohl mehr Zeit und Genauigkeit ?


----------



## Drillinge (25. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Denke mal ,die werden jetzt wirklich erst den ganzen see abfischen ,bis sie die richtigen maße zusammen haben. :q

Naja, ich freu mich schon auf die stellungnahme
  #c :c #c :c  #c :c #c


----------



## Bechtangler (28. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

...ihr könnt euch ja ausrechnen, wie  lange ein zander braucht, um derartige maße zu erreichen...dementsprechend lange werden wir auch auf die stellungnahme warten... 

ich werde also erst wieder in 10jahren nach einer stellungnahme suchen...

mfg bechtangler


----------



## bubatz01 (28. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

da wird keine kommen,die lassen das im sand verlaufen.


----------



## oknel (28. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



bubatz01 schrieb:


> da wird keine kommen,die lassen das im sand verlaufen.



wenn dem so sein sollte, weiss man ja, was man von diesem verein und seinen mitgliedern zu halten hat.


mfg


----------



## Knispel (28. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Du kannst einen Verein wegen das Verhalten eines Mitgliedes nicht verantwortlich machen.


----------



## esox_105 (28. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Knispel schrieb:


> Du kannst einen Verein wegen das Verhalten eines Mitgliedes nicht verantwortlich machen.


 

Das nicht, aber der Verein hat das "Beweisfoto" von seiner Website verschwinden lassen  .


----------



## HD4ever (28. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

da hat der Verein ja nix mit zu tun ... sondern das wurde schön familienintern gehändelt ... :m
vielleicht weiß man was man von der Vereinsführung zu halten hat ...


----------



## Lionhead (28. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Knispel schrieb:


> Du kannst einen Verein wegen das Verhalten eines Mitgliedes nicht verantwortlich machen.


 
Das sollte man auf keinen Fall tun. 
Diese seltsame Rekordmeldung hat nichts mit dem Verein an sich zu tun.

Der Verein scheint für Aussenstehende nur ein Paradebeispiel für Regulierungswut in Deutschland zu sein.

Die Mitglieder dürfen das eine, Gastangler fast gar nichts. Und die müssen sich dann im hauseigenen Forum von Jan St. noch anhören, das sie nicht angeln können und doch mal erlaubte Methoden auf Zander u.CO. testen sollen. Und er zieht dann erst einmal mit seinem Motorboot,Fischfinder und Spinnrute los und fängt große Fische. Das da ein Gefühl von Ungerechtigkeit aufkommt ist ja wohl klar.
Wenn der Verein das beabsichtigt hat, steht er auch über der teilweise unberechtigten Kritik. 
Aber ich kann schon verstehen, warum einigen Anglern die Lust vergeht, wenn sie nur noch Verbote um die Ohren gehauen bekommen.

Ich kann verstehen, daß man in Deutschland das Angeln regulieren muss, aber einige übertreiben es wieder damit.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## HD4ever (28. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Lionhead schrieb:


> Der Verein scheint für Aussenstehende nur ein Paradebeispiel für Regulierungswut in Deutschland zu sein.



eher mit der Bestandsicherung der guten Fische für die Vereinsmitglieder denke ich  ... :m
die Gastangler dürfen nur zum größten teil die Vereinskasse aufbessern 
Vertikalangeln auf Zander mit Boot und Echolot ist nun mal ne vollkommen andere Sache als das rumgesuche mit der Spinnrute vom Ufer aus |krach:


----------



## noose (28. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Bechtangler schrieb:


> ...ihr könnt euch ja ausrechnen, wie  lange ein zander braucht, um derartige maße zu erreichen...dementsprechend lange werden wir auch auf die stellungnahme warten...
> 
> 
> mfg bechtangler



:m

meinst du das es doch so "schnell" geht bis zur Stellungnahme?

#6


----------



## frankie77 (28. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Hallo,

ich komme aus der Nähe von Haltern. Also eure These mit dem Motorboot und dem lustigem Vertikalangeln ist falsch. Auf dem Halterner und auch auf dem Hullerner Stausee dürfen keine motorisierten Boote fahren.Nur ein Tousistendampfer schimmpert da rum...der fährt aber mit Rapsöl...bin schon mal damit gefahren...puh  der stinkt vielleicht!!
 Und das mit dem Vertiangeln ist hier vollig unverbreitet. Ich weiss das die Jungs in dem Verein zu 99 % mit Proppen angeln.....ab Ende September angelt da kein Mensch  mehr auf Zander.....na ja und wann die beste Zeit zum Vertiangeln ist brauch ich wohl kaum groß erklären ;-) 

Und diese Geschichte mit dem Kunstköderverbot vom Ufer für Gastangler ist eher von Gelsenwasser gestellt. Das ist denke ich weniger Vereinsintern...wobei ich das auch nicht 100ig genau weiß.


----------



## Lionhead (28. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



frankie77 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich komme aus der Nähe von Haltern. Also eure These mit dem Motorboot und dem lustigem Vertikalangeln ist falsch. Auf dem Halterner und auch auf dem Hullerner Stausee dürfen keine motorisierten Boote fahren.Nur ein Tousistendampfer schimmpert da rum...der fährt aber mit Rapsöl...bin schon mal damit gefahren...puh der stinkt vielleicht!!
> Und das mit dem Vertiangeln ist hier vollig unverbreitet. Ich weiss das die Jungs in dem Verein zu 99 % mit Proppen angeln.....ab Ende September angelt da kein Mensch mehr auf Zander.....na ja und wann die beste Zeit zum Vertiangeln ist brauch ich wohl kaum groß erklären ;-)
> ...


 
Danke für die Infos, auch ein Ruderboot ist schon mehr wert als das Uferangeln. Und da Herr St. ja regelmäßig große Fische fängt, glaube ich, daß er schon auf dem aktuellen Stand der Angeltechnik ist und sich mit Gummiköderfischen auf Zander auskennt. 

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## frankie77 (28. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Ja das mag wohl sein...aber ich hatte das mit dem motorisiert gelesen...deswegen halt.Ich kenne Herr Stiller von einigen Freundschaftsangeln vom sehen. Er ist nen junger Spund...das er evt besser in der "modernen" Angellei bescheid weiß als die älteren Semster in dem Verein ist mal stark an zu nehmen!


----------



## noose (3. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

|rolleyes

Man was da noch so rumschwimmt |supergri


----------



## JamesFish007 (3. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

löl, ich glaube kaum das das fische sind, wohleher sowas wie muschelbänke oder sowat, obwohl sieht ganz ,lusstig aus!


----------



## noose (3. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



War auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint,und die Wissenschaftler suchen immer im Loch Ness


#h


----------



## earl (3. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

#q |peinlich |peinlich |peinlich |peinlich |peinlich |peinlich |peinlich


----------



## HD4ever (3. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Lionhead schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos, auch ein Ruderboot ist schon mehr wert als das Uferangeln. Und da Herr St. ja regelmäßig große Fische fängt, glaube ich, daß er schon auf dem aktuellen Stand der Angeltechnik ist und sich mit Gummiköderfischen auf Zander auskennt.



jedenfalls wurde der bestimmt nicht mit Poppern gefangen ... #d


----------



## Der Doktor (4. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Also, ganz nebenbei habe ich zufällig das originalfoto gefunden.... war der letzte angelausflug von mir und george (soviel zum thema anglerlatein). Jedenfalls ist damit jemand als schummler überführt worden  :m


----------



## plattform7 (4. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Komme aus der Nähe von Haltern (ca. 10 km weg). Habe hier noch nichts gehört, dass ein neuer Rekordfisch gefangen wurde... Aber Halterner See ist schon ein feines Angelgewässer, um Mitglied im Verein werden zu können, wartet man mehrere Jahre... #t 

@frankie77
wo kommste denn her?


----------



## frankie77 (5. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Ich komm Recklinghausen.Aber ich angele am Halterner Staussee..


----------



## JamesFish007 (5. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Und was soll uns das nun Bringen ? @ frankie
Achja sah man eig. von vorherein das da was Faul ist!
Bis später Jo


----------



## frankie77 (5. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



JamesFish007 schrieb:


> Und was soll uns das nun Bringen ? @ frankie
> Achja sah man eig. von vorherein das da was Faul ist!
> Bis später Jo



Wenn Du fragst wieso ich geschrieben habe das ich aus Recklinghausen komme und am Halterner Stausee angeln war das in Bezug auf die Frage die ich einen Eintrag zu vor bestellt bekommen hab.

Wer lesen kann is klar im Vorteil ;-)#h


----------



## Lionhead (5. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



frankie77 schrieb:


> *Ich komm Recklinghausen.*Aber ich angele am Halterner Staussee..


Und wer schreiben kann ist ganz weit vorne.
Mein Tip. Edit anrufen.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## frankie77 (5. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Lionhead schrieb:


> Und wer schreiben kann ist ganz weit vorne.
> Mein Tip. Edit anrufen.
> 
> Jan "Lionhead"



Wer hat Dich gefragt? Was mischt Du Dich überhaupt ein?

Langeweile?#6


----------



## HD4ever (6. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

na wenn du ihn kennst dann sag ihm doch mal das manche auf ne Stellungsnahme warten ... :m

wo is eigendlich boardie Tom Tom ;+ |kopfkrat #c ....


----------



## Lionhead (6. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



frankie77 schrieb:


> Wer hat Dich gefragt? Was mischt Du Dich überhaupt ein?
> 
> Langeweile?#6


 
Wir warten hier gespannt auf Reaktionen bezüglich des Zanders und du machst hier einen Kennenlerntrööt draus?

Dafür gibt es extra Bereiche im AB. 

Deinen aggressiven Unterton habe ich mal überhört...#h 

Aber du kannst deine verbale Kommunikationskeule gerne am Haltener Stausee schwingen, hier bitte nicht und vor allem nicht offtopic.

Ich hoffe wir kommen damit zurück zum Thema.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## frankie77 (6. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Der einzige der hier nicht bei Thema geblieben ist, bist Du Lionhead!!
Ich kenne überhaupt niemand.Das habe ich nicht gesagt,lediglich das ich "Ihn" mal beim Freundsschaftsangeln gesehen habe.Mehr nicht....wenn das kennen ist?OK?

Also ich will hier jetzt nicht als der Buhmann ausgemacht werden.Ich finde es zudem eine Unverschämtheit hier jetzt so ein böse Wortmal und so eine negative Stimmung über dieses wundervolle Gewässer zu machen.Was kann der See dafür das aus ihn dieser mysteriöse Fisch stammt?? Nix oder?

Also Lionhead, Du kannst Dich gerne über Herr J.S. in vollen Zügen auslassen, mir egal, aber bitte unterlasse diese negativen Äußerungen über dieses Angelgewässer,zudem sollte doch wohl nicht der ganze Staussee schlecht gemacht werden....oder?

Oder ist das in Deinem Interesse?


----------



## Hechthunter21 (6. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Ihr habt ja echt Probleme ihr zwei...!#t 
Verabredet EUCH zum Angeln an dem jeweiligen Hausgew.& stellt einige Fotos davon ins Ab...würd ich mich jedenfalls mehr drüber freuen wie dass bis dato gelesene:m 

Grüsse aus Indien#h


----------



## zanderzahn (8. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

alles käse... fangt lieber fisch!!!


----------



## JuergenS (10. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



frankie77 schrieb:


> Also Lionhead, Du kannst Dich gerne über Herr J.S. in vollen Zügen auslassen,
> 
> 
> 
> > Was hab ich damit zu tun?????????


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (10. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Das Gewicht ist die eine Problematik... schon sehr unglaubwürdig aber wer weiß, Die andere Sache ist das mit den weissen Händen - passen irgendwie überhaupt nicht zum gebräunten Body. ??? So weiß werden Hände  nur wenn Sie lange lange im Wasser waren, das wirft den Verdacht der Netzfischerei auf oder ???


----------



## Trader1667 (10. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



> Was hab ich damit zu tun?????????





:m:m:m:m:m:m Nicht schlecht:m:m:m:m


----------



## frankie77 (10. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



lorenzo_xxl schrieb:


> Das Gewicht ist die eine Problematik... schon sehr unglaubwürdig aber wer weiß, Die andere Sache ist das mit den weissen Händen - passen irgendwie überhaupt nicht zum gebräunten Body. ??? So weiß werden Hände nur wenn Sie lange lange im Wasser waren, das wirft den Verdacht der Netzfischerei auf oder ???




die weissen Hände sind von ein paar Handschuhen!! Wenn Du die anderen Bilder von Herr J.S. siehst,aber der Vereinsseite kannste sehen das er immer Handschuh an hat....


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (10. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Und wozu trägt er Diese???


----------



## Stefan6 (10. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



lorenzo_xxl schrieb:


> Und wozu trägt er Diese???


 
Na die könnten doch schleimig werden die Hände und nach Fisch riechen |muahah: :q :q


----------



## cobra96 (10. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

es gibt angler mit fischalergie oder um sich die hände nicht dreckig zumachen #c


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (10. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Ist schon sehr ominös,die Sache mit den Handschuhen, des Gewichtes sowieso, aber wieso trägt man beim Angeln Handschuhe...er sieht eigentlich nicht aus , als ob er friert.


----------



## Stefan6 (10. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



lorenzo_xxl schrieb:


> Ist schon sehr ominös,die Sache mit den Handschuhen, des Gewichtes sowieso, aber wieso trägt man beim Angeln Handschuhe...er sieht eigentlich nicht aus , als ob er friert.


 
Der trägt Gummihandschuhe,vielleicht steht er drauf|supergri


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (10. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Das macht die Sache interresant, was ist er denn für Einer.
Nee ehrlich *Gummihandschuhe* ???


----------



## Stefan6 (10. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



lorenzo_xxl schrieb:


> Das macht die Sache interresant, was ist er denn für Einer.
> Nee ehrlich *Gummihandschuhe* ???


 
Jo Gummihandschuhe http://www.fischereiverein-haltern.de/fotos/index.php |supergri  schauste unter große Fische


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (10. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Ist interresant, mir scheint Jan S. hat ein Problem mit "Feuchten und Schleimigen", was für ein Angler (und die arme Frau)


----------



## noose (10. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

#d
Viel Interessanter ist, das nach nunmehr 3 Wochen immer noch keine Stellungnahme erfolgte, weder im Board noch bei "FSTW"

so langsam überdenke ich meine eigentlich mehr "pro Stiller" Meinung über diesen Herren.

Gruss

#c


----------



## Lionhead (11. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



JuergenS schrieb:


> frankie77 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Also Lionhead, Du kannst Dich gerne über Herr J.S. in vollen Zügen auslassen,
> ...


----------



## MelaS72 (11. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

so, habe mich jetzt mal durch den ganzen Thread gelesen, sämtliche Fotos die als Link angegeben waren angeklickt. Doch muss ich feststellen, dass der Gute dort keine Gummihandschuhe trägt! ich selbst brauche solche Handschuhe für meine Arbeit, von meiner French-Maniküre sieht man nur etwas. Und wenn der Gute solche Hanschuhe wie hier trägt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



dann sieht man da mit Sicherheit nicht die Fingernägel soooo deutlich. Es sieht mir eher so aus, als wenn die Fingers dreckig wären (getrockneter Schlamm z. B.)
Der "Zaun": auf andren Fotos die vor diesem Zaun und dem Gebäude (Vereinshaus? Eigenheim der Fam. St. oder Nachbarschaft?) aufgenommen wurden, wie auch obriges Foto, sieht man die Steine im Hintergrund, die bis zum Zaun verlegt sind. Diese können durch die schlechte Qualität nun evtl. irrtümlich für einen Zaun gehalten werden.
Die Echtheit zweifel ich somit auch nicht an, aber wie alle andren auch, die Maß- und Gewichtsangaben.
Auch warte ich auf eine Stellungnahme, die ich bis jetzt noch nicht gefunden habe.


----------



## Holger (11. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



lorenzo_xxl schrieb:


> Ist interresant, mir scheint Jan S. hat ein Problem mit "Feuchten und Schleimigen", was für ein Angler (und die arme Frau)


 

Wieso Frau ???? |kopfkrat 


Wenn ich mir deren Homepage so anschaue, liegt die Vermutung nahe, das er mit diesem Dirk verheiratet ist....|supergri |rolleyes


----------



## Ronald (12. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Mir kommt das auch nicht geheuer vor. Das mit den Fingern ist vielleicht darauf zurückzuführen das kein Blut in den Händen ist (schlechte Durchblutung), bei der Anstrengung (Fischgewicht) durchaus denkbar. 

Gruss und Petri Heil
R.

Oder er hat sie eingerieben, mit talkum oder wie das Zeug heisst, ich mein sowas wie die Gewichtheber z.B. benutzen ? *Grübel*


----------



## woggel (12. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

So jetzt habe ich es geschafft die Seiten 1-12 zu lesen und mußte dann wirklich aufhören weil ich mir das nicht mehr antun konnte. Ich kenne Herr Stiller und war schon häufig mit ihm angeln.

Vielleicht ist es für alle mal wichtig zu erfahren, das nicht Hr. Stiller selber sondern ein Kollege das Foto und die Maßangaben eingereicht hat.

Ich kann und will nicht beurteilen wie die richtigen Maße wirklich sind. Trotz allen ist es definitv:

a. ein absuluter Ausnahmefisch
b. keine Fotomontage (lächerlich --> das kann nur von Neidern kommen!!!)

An Stelle von Hr. Stiller würde ich in diesem Forum auch keine Stellungnahme schreiben, da es völlig unsachlich und größtenteils von Neidern vollgeschrieben wird. Wie man auf den anderen Fotos sehen kann ist es doch wohl unbestritten das Herr Stiller angeln kann, oder?!? Natürlich kann ich versuchen an jedem Foto irgendetwas zu finden was auf ein Fake deutet...

Des weiteren kann ich garantieren das kein Echolot verwendet wurde (ebenso lächerlich). Ich frage mich warum man diese Diskussion führt anstatt anzuerkennen das es ein super Fang war und das wir alle uns freuen würden selbst mal einen solchen Zander zu landen. Natürlich werden nun wieder die Reakionen sein "ist klar ist ja ein Kollege von Stiller" und "warum schreibt Hr. Stiller selbst nichts in dieses Forum" aber das ist mir relativ egal denn wenn alle drüber nachdenken würden wüßten sie das ich Recht habe...


----------



## Holger (12. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Schöner 1. Beitrag.....|supergri 


Ob Neider oder nicht, wie aber bitte erklärst du die Tatsache das der Zander auf der Homepage des ASV Haltern anfangs mit ca. 20 Pfund auftauchte und bei Stollenwerk mit fast 12 Pfund mehr ???? Bei Stollenwerk muß doch der Fänger selbst den Fisch anmelden, das kann kein Kollege für einen machen. Wo kämen wir denn da hin....

Herr Stiller kann mit Sicherheit angeln, unbestritten. Aber was uns AB-Usern hier fehlt, ist die Erklärung für 2 völlig verschiedene Gewichtsangaben. Wir plädieren hier lediglich auf Ehrlichkeit und demzufolge einer Stellungnahme, die evtl. alles aufklärt. Zuviel verlangt ???? |kopfkrat


----------



## thorsten73 (12. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Zitat:Ich frage mich warum man diese Diskussion führt anstatt anzuerkennen das es ein super Fang war und das wir alle uns freuen würden selbst mal einen solchen Zander zu landen.

Kann ich Dir sagen: Weil er durch falsche Gewichtsangabe sich einen Preis im Wert von 420.-€ ergaunern will. Betrug !


----------



## stefanwitteborg (12. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

@holger...keine Beine, keine Zander|supergri


----------



## Holger (12. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> @holger...keine Beine, keine Zander|supergri


 

Passt auch. |supergri  |rolleyes 

Ich bin echt mal gespannt, wie Herr Woggel (evtl. sogar Hr. Stiller in persona) uns erklären will, wie ein toter Zander innerhalb von Wochen über 11 Pfund zunehmen kann. Das schafft ja nichmal Reiner Calmund.... 

Aber natürlich, aus mir spricht nur der Neid......|bla:


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (12. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Ich kann und will nicht beurteilen wie die richtigen Maße wirklich sind. Trotz allen ist es definitv:

a. ein absuluter Ausnahmefisch
b. keine Fotomontage (lächerlich --> das kann nur von Neidern kommen!!!)


Man, das Ding ist doch, das jeder Fisch durch Anglerlatein viel grösser wird, daß aus 30Pfd Karpfen - 40 Pfünder werden. aus 15pfd Hechte 24 Pfünder und und und......... - ohne Zweifel ist er ein guter Angler sieht man ja an den Bildern, doch sollte man immer bei der Wahrheit bleiben, was sind sonst die eigenen Fänge noch wert. Apropo "GUTER ANGLER", ein guter Angler setzt auch mal den ein oder anderen Fisch zurück, Herr Stiller, scheint alle seine Trophäen Fische vor den Kopf zu haun......ohne Worte.


----------



## Esox_Maximus (12. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

An der ganzen Geschichte sind doch viele Punkte die einfach stinken.

Punkt 1 : Er hat diesen Zander gefangen egal wie groß es ist ein schöner Fisch und von so einem Fang existiert nur so ein unscharfes Bild. Sorry passt nicht.

Punkt 2 : Erst auf der Seite des Angelvereins mit 20+ Pfund angegeben und nach den ganzen "Protesten " auf einmal ganz verschwunden. Wenn ich einen großen Fisch habe ist es mir ziemlich egal was andere darüber sagen denn Ich weiß das ich ihn hatte.

Punkt 3 : In der Hitparade stand der Fisch mit 31, irgendwas Pfund komischerweise findet sich im Gästebuch vom Angelverein dieser Eintrag, Zitat" die 30 pfund Marke wurde noch nicht gebrochen glaube ich,aber Jan war schon kurz davor mit seinem Ur-Zander.Jedenfalls sind einige drinnen,die jenseits der 20 pfund Marke sind" Wenn die größe des Fisches stimmen sollte hat er seine Vereinskollegen angelogen. Nicht wirklich OK oder.

So und klar werden viele Fische in den Gedanken immer etwas größer, Das macht jeder aber wenn es um Preise geht dann ist das ganz klarer Betrug. Ich bringe doch auch keine Fische zu einem Preisangeln mit. 

Von Seiten Herrn S. kann man ihm nur Raten jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische und raus mit der Wahrheit. Fehler machen alle mal. Ich Glaube das ihm keiner den Kopf abreißt wenn er z.B. Sagt " Schei&&e ich habe Mist gebaut, Sorry Leute" dann ist doch die Sache endlich aus der Welt.

Ist meine Meinung dazu

P.S. Meine gefangenen Hechte werden auch oft größer, sieht man ja an meinem Usernamen Aber ich fand Esox minimus klang so deprimierend


----------



## Karpfenhunter (13. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Hallo , 

von catch und realese hat er wahrscheinlich noch nichts gehört ,schade so grosse tiere wie zander und co die er gefangen hat setzt man schonend zurück#d , siehe Holland . 

Bei uns am rhein wird auch öfters die 1 Metermarke geknackt aber 31 pfund ist wohl übertrieben . Der grösste wog bei 1 ,11 meter 16,4 pfund und durfte weiter schwimmen .

mfg


----------



## Ben_koeln (13. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Ich weiß, das wurde schon viel diskutiert, macht doch aber auch Spaß. Für mich ist das Bild eindeutig eine Montage!!

1. Grund, von ihm aus links der Arm, dort ist deutlich ein Kreis zu sehen, der nicht zum Bild passt! Diesen Effekt hatte ich auch als ich vor Jahren mal mit nem biligen Bildbearbeitungsprogramm mein Auto tiefergelegt habe |supergri 

2. Grund, wo kommt das Stück Wiese am/im Maul her? Dort müsste doch eigentlich Zaun und/oder Schatten sein? 

3. Grund, wenn man das Bild mal stark vergrößert wird, sieht man auch Pixel die etwas zu grob oder einfach zu groß kopiert wurden um einen schönen Übergang hinzukriegen! Siehe hierzu die Rechte Hand, rechts außen der letzte Finger den Übergang in starker Vergrößerung! Hier ist der Übergang extrem grob im Gegensatz zu anderen Stellen! 

Noch dazu diese komischen Finger#c 

Bitte berücksichtigt das ich weder Fotograf, noch Grafiker noch sonst irgendwie mit der Materie näher vertraut bin und das dies meine Persönliche Meinung wiederspiegelt! Kann sein das es für o.g. Aspekte einfache Erklärungen gibt, aber bis jetzt konnte mich noch keiner überzeugen!

Im Prinzip ist es mir aber auch Wurscht ob der Fisch was auch immer wiegt, ob das Foto echt ist, ob er die Stella gewinnt oder nicht (wär zwar schon unfair gegenüber anderen, wenn der Fisch ein fake ist), aber das muß schließlich jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen! 

Macht dennoch Spaß hier zu diskutieren und das Thema zu verfolgen! :q 

Gruß

Ben


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (13. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

...........jetzt wo du es sagst, ist schon komisch mit dem Kreis und dem Gras|kopfkrat ...... das ist eindeutig ein Fake!!!:g


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (13. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

*Eh Leute habt Ihr's schon gesehn der Fisch ist aus der Hitparade raus, "Auf Wunsch von Herrn S."*
*.............Auf die Stellungnahme bin ich gespannt|krach: #6 *​


----------



## esox_105 (13. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



lorenzo_xxl schrieb:


> *Eh Leute habt Ihr's schon gesehn der Fisch ist aus der Hitparade raus, "Auf Wunsch von Herrn S."*
> 
> 
> *.............Auf die Stellungnahme bin ich gespannt|krach: #6 *​


 


... ist doch schon ein alter Hut.


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (13. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

ja egal.........hab nich den ganzen Thread gelesen, Sorry!!!!!!
Herr vergib Ihm,denn er wusste nich..........


----------



## woggel (13. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Also ich bin nicht Herr Stiller!

Und eigentlich liefern alle die Erklärung warum Herr Stiller sich hier nicht äußern wird...Er weiß das er den Fisch gefangen hat und er weiß wir groß und schwer er war und es ist so wie ich es geschrieben habe: "Der Fisch wurde nicht durch ihn sondern durch einen Kollegen eingereicht." Das der Fisch aus der Internetseite rausgenommen wurde ist auch ziemlich einfach zu erklären:

Weil es in dem Forum nicht mehr um den See den Verein pder sonstiges ging sondern ausschließlich um diesen einen Zander.

Die Internetseite wurde von einem "Nicht-Angler" designed und aufgebaut und aufgrund dessen kam es auch zu der zunächst falschen Gewichtsangabe.

Glaubt es ooder nicht! Ich wollte nur da ich Herr Stiller kenne meine Meinung und mein Wissen kundtun und was ihr damit macht müsst ihr selber wissen!

Aber nochmal wenn ich Herr Stiller wäre würde ich mich auch nicht auf diese Art und Weise beschimpfen lassen und *dann* auch noch Stellung dazu beziehen! Das Foto ist kein Fake wie ich bereits geschrieben habe. 

Und zu catch&release: Es ist definitiv nicht so das alle Fische getötet und mitgenommen werden, sondern die meisten gleiten einem aus der Hand und fallen dummerweise ins Wasser zurück.


----------



## Christian0815 (13. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



woggel schrieb:


> Also ich bin nicht Herr Stiller!
> 
> Und eigentlich liefern alle die Erklärung warum Herr Stiller sich hier nicht äußern wird...Er weiß das er den Fisch gefangen hat und er weiß wir groß und schwer er war und es ist so wie ich es geschrieben habe: "Der Fisch wurde nicht durch ihn sondern durch einen Kollegen eingereicht." Das der Fisch aus der Internetseite rausgenommen wurde ist auch ziemlich einfach zu erklären:
> 
> ...


Wer das glaubt#q


----------



## fantazia (13. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

würde auch sagen das es fake is...........
jemand der so einen zander fängt würde sicher dafür sorgen das er ein bild von guter quali hat und nich sone billige handy aufnahme oder so.


----------



## Lionhead (13. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Die Geschichte mit dem Kollegen wirft neue Fragen auf.
Die Fisch-Hitparade belohnt den größten Fisch mit einer teuren Angelrolle.
Die bekommt natürlich der Fänger.
Warum sollte dann Dirk, oder ein anderer Kollege bei der Gewichtsangabe lügen? Er hat ja nichts davon.
Wenn also alles in Ordnung ist, warum gibt es dann keine Klärung abseits des Anglerboardes?
Ein Statement bei Herrn Stollenwerk steht noch aus, ein Statement auf der Vereinsseite böte sich an.
Keiner verlangt ernsthaft, das er sich *hier* im AB der Diskussion stellt.
Aber keine Reaktion ist auch eine Reaktion.
Wenn der Fisch so ein Gigant war und Herr St. der Fänger ist, so soll er auch die Lorbeeren dafür ernten. 
Warum verzichtet er feiwillig darauf?
Wir werden diese Fragen nicht abschließend klären können.
Das der Ton hier im Trööt manchmal etwas rauh wurde, ist leider nicht zu ändern. 
Wünschen wir Herrn Stiller beim nächsten Fang eines Giganten glücklichere Begleitumstände. #h 

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Ben_koeln (13. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

@ woggel

Da du so überzeugt bis das es sich um kein Fake handelt, müßtest du beim Fang + foto ja dabeigewesen sein!

Außerdem hat es nichts mit Neid zu tun, wenn ein enormer Rekord aufgestellt wird und unter derart Zweifelhaften Umständen kommuniziert wird! 

1. Widerspruch HP Angelverein und Stollenwerk
2. Zweifelhaftes Foto! (Hab es mal nem befreundeten Grafiker geschickt, mal sehn was er dazu sagt) 

Das so etwas für Diskussionstoff sorgt ist ja wohl klar! Zumal bis heute nichts bekannt wurde das o.g Zweifel wiederlegen könnte! 

Also einfach "ich kenn den und das stimmt schon" reicht mir nicht aus!!!

Außerdem nicht zu Vergessen das mit diesem Fang/Bild versucht wurde einen Preis zu gewinnen. An diesem Punkt betrifft es Eindeutig auch andere Angler und gibt genug Grund für Diskussionstoff! Daher die Kommentare und die gesamt Diskussion mit der Aussage "ist nur Neid" abzutun is mehr als Arm!

Ben


----------



## fantazia (13. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Ben_koeln schrieb:


> @ woggel
> 
> Da du so überzeugt bis das es sich um kein Fake handelt, müßtest du beim Fang + foto ja dabeigewesen sein!
> 
> ...


|good:


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (13. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



fantazia schrieb:


> |good:


 
..............RICH#6 TIG!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## woggel (13. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Na da bin ich aber auf den Komentar des "Grafikers" gespannt. Wenn ihr mal in die Erklärung oben schauen würdet könntet ihr sehen wie es zu dem zunächst falschen Gewicht gekommen ist. Und nochmal Herr Stiller selber hätte das Bild nicht eingesendet! Ich war bei dem Fang nicht dabei kenne aber weitere Bilder zu diesem Fisch. Aber wofür sollte man diese einstellen? Nochmal auch ich hätte auf diese Art der Kritik nicht reagiert. Auch ich würde sagen denkt was ihr wollt ich weiß wie es war. Aber diese Reaktionen, Foren, Beschimpfungen und und und sind keine Angelrolle dieser Welt wert!

Ich wollte in diesem Forum sagen wie es wirklich ist, ob ihr es nun glaubt oder nicht...Von mir aus können weiter alle das Foto auseinander nehmen über Handschuhe, Fingernägel, Echolote, Länge von Unterarmen, Schnee, Zäune etc. disktieren und irgendetwas erkennen sehen wissen...Ich find es nur schade einen Angler auf diese Weise zu beschimpfen nur weil ihr meint nicht schlüssige Antworten zu bekommen und das alles unter dem Deckmantel der teuren Angelrolle. Und jetzt frage ich euch als Profis: Glaubt ihr (unter der Vorraussetzung das das Bild und die Länge echt sind) das der Fisch wirklich "nur" 20 Pfund auf die Waage bringt??? Und nochmal und diese Meinung vertrete ich auch weiterhin glaube ich das viele dieser Einträge aus Neid und nicht Aufgrund einer Angelrolle geschrieben wurden. Hätte ich dieses Bild gesehen und ich hätte den Angler nicht gekannt würde ich ihm meinen Respekt zollen und denken "alles richtig gemacht"!


----------



## frankie77 (13. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

@woggel

Ok...sehe ich ähnlich....diese Diskution über Schnee und Zäune und so ist lächerlich!!

Das Bild ist echt! Sicherlich!

Na ja....schade...das es so gelaufen ist.Aber ich denke nicht das sich Herr S. noch äußern wird. Da er es ja sonst längs getan hätte.Evt weiß er ja nicht um den ganzen Wirbel um das Bild??

Und das er von jemand anders gemeldet wurde...mh....is komisch?!?!

Ok...theoretisch möglich...man müßte nur ne Email-Adi anlegen und die Daten und hinschicken.Kann schon sein....

nur wozu?? Der Preis wäre ja bei Ihm gelandet??

Oder wollte er den Fisch nicht melden und die Kollegen haben es gemacht weil der Fisch so gross war und sie es einfach mal der Angelwelt zeigen wollten??

Na ja....Fragen über Fragen?!?

Ok....trotz alle dem

SO oder so...

TOLLER FISCH

nicht so TOLLE Umstände


----------



## Stefan6 (13. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Das wird ja immer besser,jetzt hat irgend wer das Bild zur Hitparade geschickt.Das wird ja immer peinlicher.#d


----------



## cobra96 (13. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

wenn es so währe das das von wem anderen eingestellt wurde , würde es ne richtigstellung geben, und er währe von sich aus hingegangen und hätte es bei der stelle gemeldet das das nicht stimmt, und von ihm nicht eingestellt wurde. soviel arsch muss man in der hose haben.  
das bild mag ja echt sein ist mir auch jacke es kann aber nicht sein  das der gleiche fisch mit 20pfd und wo anderst wo es um nen preis geht (fast 500 € = fast 1000 DM) mit 31 pfd drinn steht. das ist betrug ganz einfach und darum regen sich die leute auf und nicht wegen neid etc. mit den "richtigen 20 pfd" hätt er die liste auch angeführt, und keiner hätte je was gesagt.


----------



## Knispel (13. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Ich verstehe das hier alles nicht mehr. Wenn ich so einen Fisch gefangen habe und es der Realität etspricht, denn stell ich mich hier persönlich und stelle das gerade. ich persönlich würde nicht andere Leute für mich sprechen lassen. Das ist ehrlich..........


----------



## Pike79 (13. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

*gg*... irgendwie amüsant, dass jetzt ein Nichtangler die Schuld für den Zahlendreher, der eigentlich kein Zahlendreher, da man 20Pfund noch so verdrehen kann aber ganz sicher niemals 31,66 Pfund daraus werden, zugeschoben bekommt.


----------



## bennie (13. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Pike79 schrieb:


> *gg*... irgendwie amüsant, dass jetzt ein Nichtangler die Schuld für den Zahlendreher, der eigentlich kein Zahlendreher, da man 20Pfund noch so verdrehen kann aber ganz sicher niemals 31,66 Pfund daraus werden, zugeschoben bekommt.


 
nicht echt oder??? #q


----------



## dat_geit (13. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



woggel schrieb:


> Na da bin ich aber auf den Komentar des "Grafikers" gespannt. Wenn ihr mal in die Erklärung oben schauen würdet könntet ihr sehen wie es zu dem zunächst falschen Gewicht gekommen ist. Und nochmal Herr Stiller selber hätte das Bild nicht eingesendet! Ich war bei dem Fang nicht dabei kenne aber weitere Bilder zu diesem Fisch. Aber wofür sollte man diese einstellen? Nochmal auch ich hätte auf diese Art der Kritik nicht reagiert. Auch ich würde sagen denkt was ihr wollt ich weiß wie es war. Aber diese Reaktionen, Foren, Beschimpfungen und und und sind keine Angelrolle dieser Welt wert!
> 
> Ich wollte in diesem Forum sagen wie es wirklich ist, ob ihr es nun glaubt oder nicht...Von mir aus können weiter alle das Foto auseinander nehmen über Handschuhe, Fingernägel, Echolote, Länge von Unterarmen, Schnee, Zäune etc. disktieren und irgendetwas erkennen sehen wissen...Ich find es nur schade einen Angler auf diese Weise zu beschimpfen nur weil ihr meint nicht schlüssige Antworten zu bekommen und das alles unter dem Deckmantel der teuren Angelrolle. Und jetzt frage ich euch als Profis: Glaubt ihr (unter der Vorraussetzung das das Bild und die Länge echt sind) das der Fisch wirklich "nur" 20 Pfund auf die Waage bringt??? Und nochmal und diese Meinung vertrete ich auch weiterhin glaube ich das viele dieser Einträge aus Neid und nicht Aufgrund einer Angelrolle geschrieben wurden. Hätte ich dieses Bild gesehen und ich hätte den Angler nicht gekannt würde ich ihm meinen Respekt zollen und denken "alles richtig gemacht"!


 

Woggel meld dich ruhig wieder ab, dass ist einfach lächerlich was ihr hier abzieht.
Die Jungs hier waren schon auf der richtigen Spur#6 .
Das schätze ich so an Jan.#6 
Männers lasst uns lieber wieder den weissen Hai oder Flipper gucken. Besonders der weisse hai ist wirklich echt!!! großes Indianer Ehrenwort oder war es doch Flipper?????;+


----------



## Drillinge (13. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

@woggel

Ich staune nur, wie es dich gestern direkt hierher getrieben      hat.  |kopfkrat 

Drei berichte und die dann auch noch alle hier 

Mal ehrlich , bei solch einen megafisch ,mach ich doch tausen fotos hr. stiller :q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (13. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Was ihr bloß habt...ihr konntet doch von "woggel" lesen das der H. Stiller noch tausende, ähm mehrere, Fotos von dem Fisch hat. Bloß die zeigt er keinem...Ätsch... das haben wir nun davon das wir alle so böse zu ihm waren.  #h 
Vielleicht sind sie aber auch bloß nicht so "gut" geworden wie das welches sein "Angelkumpel" eingeschickt hat.|rolleyes |sagnix


----------



## Buster (13. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Boooah - ich komme mir langsam vor wie auf einer mittelalterlichen Hexenjagd #q 

Das da etwas nicht richtig gelaufen ist steht ja nun mal ausser Frage - und selbst wenn ich betrügerische Absicht unterstellen würde (was ich nicht kann weil ich einfach nicht genug informiert bin) dann muß das Thema doch irgendwann wirklich mal durch sein.

Was wollt ihr denn noch !?!? Egal was er tut - er kann es euch nicht recht machen:  gäbe er ein wahres Statement ab so würdet ihr ihm nicht glauben - würde er etwas daherlügen so glaubt ihr ihm auch nicht. Schreibt er was dann ist es gelogen - schreibt er nichts dann isses auch falsch.

Er ist aus der Wertung und damit könnte so langsam Ruhe einkehren.
Habt ihr denn alle nichts spannendes in euren Leben das ihr euch gegenseitig so pushed und sogar zu selbsterklärten Grafikexperten werdet ?!?!
Seid ihr euch dafür nicht zu schade ?!?
Könnt ihr euch nicht einfach am Erfolg der anderen erfreuen ?!?

Immer häufiger lese ich Beiträge in denen "festgestellt" wird das irgendwelche Größen- und Gewichtsangaben von Anglerkollegen nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen "können".
Wollt ihr wirklich den Eindruck hinterlassen das wir Angler ein mißgünstiges und neidisches Völkchen sind ?!?

Ich fürchte ja fast das mir nun auch irgendwelche Kontakte mit dem Fänger unterstellt werden - aber mich dagegen zu rechtfertigen ist mir zu müßig.

Entspannt euch, geht ans Wasser und fangt was schönes...


----------



## frankie77 (13. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

@buster

Ja das sehe ich auch so!!#6

Gutes Statement!

Weil....alle nur mutmaßen und spekulieren...

keiner weiß irgendwas "sicher"..also einfach nix sagen bevor es was falsches is!!!!!!!!#6


----------



## Klaus S. (13. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



			
				frankie77 schrieb:
			
		

> keiner weiß irgendwas "sicher"...


 
DOCH... wir wissen alle das der Fisch mit 2 verschiedenen Gewichtsangaben im Netz zu sehen war. Und alles was wir wollten war eine vernünftige Erklärung warum das so war. 
Wenn es der "Kumpel" von Hernn St. war der den Fisch an Stollwerk gemeldet hat dann sollte man diesen mal eine Anzeige an den Kopf knallen wegen versuchten Betruges. 

Es geht hier doch nicht drum ob das Bild nun echt oder auch unecht ist sondern drum das hier versucht wurde zu betrügen und es Dank eines Boardmitglieds aufgedeckt wurde. 

Wenn es ein versehen war (eher unwahrscheinlich) dann könnte man doch ein kurze Statement abgeben und gut ist. 

Alles was hier kommt ist das wir Neider sind... NEIN ich bin kein Neider (und die meisten anderen Boardies bestimmt auch nicht) da ich die Rolle eh nicht bekommen hätte da ich dieses Jahr gar nicht auf Zander war :m


----------



## Buster (13. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Es geht ja hier nun mal um Fakten - und Fakt ist das der Fisch mit unterschiedlichen Daten im Netz gestanden hat. - ok - das will ich garnicht schönreden.

Aber die vielen Leute die "festgestellt" haben das das Bild eine Fotomontage ist - ich bitte euch - müßt ihr euch gegenseitig so anstacheln ?
Ihr seid doch größtenteils erwachsene Menschen die auch mal ihr Handeln reflektiert betrachten sollten - und wenn ihr mal ehrlich seid dann könnte der Fänger Erklärungen abgeben wie er wollte: ihr würdet ihm nicht glauben.

zum Thema Neid:
In eurer eigenen kleinen Welt könnt ihr neidisch sein auf Gott und die Welt (das interessiert mich nicht) - was schlimm ist das ihr in der Öffendlichkeit den Eindruck hinterlasst das Angler im Allgemeinen so sind - und damit habt ihr bei all eurem Streben nach Recht und Ordnung dem Anglervolk einen Bärendienst erwiesen.


----------



## Klaus S. (13. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Buster schrieb:


> zum Thema Neid:
> In eurer eigenen kleinen Welt könnt ihr neidisch sein auf Gott und die Welt (das interessiert mich nicht) - was schlimm ist das ihr in der Öffendlichkeit den Eindruck hinterlasst das Angler im Allgemeinen so sind - und damit habt ihr bei all eurem Streben nach Recht und Ordnung dem Anglervolk einen Bärendienst erwiesen.


 
Ich hab hier keinen gelesen der gesagt hat das er neidisch auf den Fisch ist!!! Es geht doch nur darum das der Fisch mit 2 verscheidenen Gewichtsangaben im Netz war. Und auch darum das der Fisch mit 31,66 Pfd. an Stollwerk als Rekordfisch gemeldet wurde. Wodrauf soll man neidisch sein?? Auf den versuchten Betrug??? Ist doch schön wenn Angler (hier sogar ein Boardie) dazu beitragen das eben NICHT betrogen wird. 
Ob das Bild nun echt ist oder nicht ist doch völlig Banane. 
Fakt ist das der Fisch gemeldet wurde als einer mit 31,66 Pfd. und dieser dann wieder raus genommen wurde. Alles was wir wollen ist eine Stellungnahme warum er wieder raus genommen wurde. Kann ja sein das er wirklich 31,66 Pfd. gewogen hat, aber warum ist er dann aus der Hitparade verschwunden?? 

Alles was fehlt ist eine Stellungnahme und mehr nicht.


----------



## Buster (13. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

sorry Klaus - aber ich stelle gerade fest das ich es schreiben kann wie ich will - du überliest die von mir aufgeworfenen Fragen. Ob bewußt oder unbewußt kann und will ich nicht beurteilen.
Und da ich nicht beharrlich (um nicht zu sagen stur) an einem Thema festhalte das man mit Wohlwollen schon lange ad acta hätte legen können, werde ich mich aus dem Thema zurückziehen.

Ich wünsche allen "Kämpfern in dieser Sache" den Mut ihr Tun, sowie die Gründe dafür, reflektiert zu betrachten ohne sich selbst in die Tasche zu lügen...


----------



## Lionhead (14. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Buster schrieb:


> Es geht ja hier nun mal um Fakten - und Fakt ist das der Fisch mit unterschiedlichen Daten im Netz gestanden hat. - ok - das will ich garnicht schönreden.
> 
> Aber die vielen Leute die "festgestellt" haben das das Bild eine Fotomontage ist - ich bitte euch - müßt ihr euch gegenseitig so anstacheln ?
> Ihr seid doch größtenteils erwachsene Menschen die auch mal ihr Handeln reflektiert betrachten sollten - und wenn ihr mal ehrlich seid dann könnte der Fänger Erklärungen abgeben wie er wollte: ihr würdet ihm nicht glauben.
> ...


 
 Alles was wir von dir gehört haben sind Mut- und anmaßungen.
Das Thema Neid wurde von einigen wenigen Usern aufgebracht, die wohl im selbigen Zustand waren,als sie diese Zeilen schrieben.

Das Thema Fotomontage ist nur von einigen Usern aufgebracht worden, nicht von vielen. 
Wenn du wirklich alle Beiträge zu diesem Threat gelesen hättest, würdest du so etwas nicht schreiben.

Warum muß es immer Leute geben, sie sich mit dem erhobenen moralischen Zeigefinger hinstellen und sagen: He sorry du, so geht das aber nicht, willst du nicht mal ganz unreflektierst dein Inneres durchleuchten, ob du vielleicht was ganz böses gedacht hast...???

Wie ich schon vorher schrieb, verlangt keiner ernsthaft, dass sich Herr St. hier mit einem Statement meldet. Dass er sich aber nirgendwo zu diesem Thema äußert ist schwach.
Warum kann er sich nicht gegenüber Stollenwerk äußern und sagen:
He Sorry, da wollte eine Freund mir etwas Gutes tun und das ging in die Hose.Aber wenn man nichts sagt, sagt das auch etwas aus...

Meine Empfehlung an die Mods:

macht bitte den Trööt in Bälde zu, die erhoffte Antwort von Herrn St. aus H. bekomemn wir nicht mehr, eher artet dieser Thread aus...

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Klaus S. (14. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Lionhead schrieb:


> Meine Empfehlung an die Mods:
> 
> macht bitte den Trööt in Bälde zu, die erhoffte Antwort von Herrn St. aus H. bekomemn wir nicht mehr, eher artet dieser Thread aus...
> 
> Jan "Lionhead"


 
Hier ist doch nicht ein einziges böses Wort gefallen... warum dicht machen?? Aber hast schon Recht, eine Aufklärung wird es bestimmt nicht mehr geben.


----------



## frankie77 (14. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Hier ist doch nicht ein einziges böses Wort gefallen... warum dicht machen?? Aber hast schon Recht, eine Aufklärung wird es bestimmt nicht mehr geben.



Kein böses Wort??

Da hast Du aber nicht richtig mit gelesen!

Hier sind Beleidigungen ohne Ende gefallen!!!

Aber meist gegen Personen die nicht zu gegen sind!


----------



## Lionhead (14. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



frankie77 schrieb:


> Kein böses Wort??
> 
> Da hast Du aber nicht richtig mit gelesen!
> 
> ...


 
Genau das meinte ich mit ausarten. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pure Provokation. 

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## stefanwitteborg (14. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

...es lohnt sich hier gar nichts mehr zu schreiben...


----------



## Ben_koeln (14. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Konnte auch nichts wirklich böses hier lesen! 

Klar, hier wird Die Angabe der Daten und des Fotos angezweifelt. Ist aber auch nicht das erste mal am Board, oder? Und in Anbetracht der mysteriösen Umstände kann man ja schon ein bissel diskutieren! Ist ja schließlich ein Diskussionsforum! :m 

Ruft ja auch keiner zu ner Hexenjagt auf (Buster), denn ich hab noch keine Horden wütender Angler mit Fackeln und Spitzhacken beobachten können die am genanneten See patroullieren!|supergri  

Zum Thema Neid noch kurz, also bis jetzt hat ja wohl so ziemlich jeder diesen Fisch als Ausnahmefisch annerkannt und gewürdigt, ob er nun 20, 30 od. 100Pfund hat! Schön isser allemal und alltäglich wohl kaum,  nur die Umstände der Veröffentlichung haben halt nen üblen Beigeschmack!


----------



## Lionhead (14. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Ich versuche es mal auf die nicht ganz ernste Art und Weise:

Wie sagte Olaf Thon mal so schön:

*Man hetzt die Leute auf mit Tatsachen, die nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen.*

Bis jetzt ist noch nicht viel Böses geschrieben worden, aber damit muß hier jetzt auch keiner mehr anfangen...

Nicht wahr frankie77, woggel und buster?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Sollte es ausarten wisst Ihr ja was passiert, ne???

Also versucht weiterhin vernünftig zu diskutieren!!

DANKE!!


----------



## Lionhead (14. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sollte es ausarten wisst Ihr ja was passiert, ne???
> 
> Also versucht weiterhin vernünftig zu diskutieren!!
> 
> DANKE!!


Darum ja die Bitte hier Schluß zu machen, weil es mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit keine sinnvollen Beiträge mehr geben kann.
Alles ist gesagt. Herr Stiller wird sich verständlicherweise hier nicht mehr äußern.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Naja, wenn wir schliessen schreits gleich wieder "Zensur", "Stasimethoden" und ähnliches, daher bleibts offen solange es nicht ausartet.

Und für alle die meinen, den Thread ausarten lassen zu müssen:

*Dann wird nicht nur der Thread geschlossen, sondern die Verursacher auch gesperrt!!!*

Ohne jede weitere vorherige Verwarnung, da das hier eine klare Warnung an alle "Mutwilligen" ist!!


----------



## Lionhead (14. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Ok, klare Ansage, ich habe hier nichts mehr zu sagen.
Und Tschüs.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

@ Lionhead: 
Das ging aber nicht gegen Dich persönlich oder vernünftige Diskutanten, sondern soll nur das ausarten verhindern!!


----------



## Lionhead (14. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ Lionhead:
> Das ging aber nicht gegen Dich persönlich oder vernünftige Diskutanten, sondern soll nur das ausarten verhindern!!


 
habe ich auch so nicht verstanden, aber zu sagen habe ich trotzdem nichts mehr...|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Bescheid, wollte ich nur klarstellen, bevor wieder jemand was in den falschen Hals kriegt )))


----------



## Klaus S. (14. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



frankie77 schrieb:


> Da hast Du aber nicht richtig mit gelesen!
> 
> Hier sind Beleidigungen ohne Ende gefallen!!!
> 
> Aber meist gegen Personen die nicht zu gegen sind!


 
Sorry... aber ich hab nun wirklich nichts wirklich krasses lesen können, klär mich doch bitte mal auf. Oder wird das anzweifeln des Fotos von Dir als Beleidigung gewertet? Nagut, dann hast Du natürlich recht. Ich selber habe das Foto nicht angezweifelt, ganz im Gegenteil. Das versucht wurde zu betrügen (wissentlich oder auch nicht) steht ja nun auch fest. 

Es geht in diesen ganzen Trööt doch eigentlich nur um die Kernfrage warum der Fisch mal Ü20 und dann wieder Ü30 ist. 
Wenn einfach mal jemand gesagt hätte... Sorry war ein Übermittlungsfehler oder sonstwas dann wäre es doch schon längst aus der Welt. Es kennt von uns keiner den Herrn Stiller persönlich und deswegen wird ihn ja wohl auch kaum einer persönlich beleidigen wollen.


----------



## MelaS72 (14. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

ich finde es schade, dass sich Herr St. nicht persönlich zu Wort meldet. Ich gehe hoch wie ein HB-Männchen, wenn mich einer der Lüge bezichtigt, die nie da gewesen ist. Mit ruhigen Worten kann man die Sache aus der Welt schaffen. Ob hier, auf der eigenen HP oder sonst wo. Traurig finde ich es widerum, dass sich ein "Bekannter" meldet um hier mal die Luft rauszulassen. Auch sehe ich es so, dass der sich hier die Finger wundschreiben kann und ihm keiner mehr glaubt, weil (für mich persönlich diese Begründung etwas komisch erscheint) sie etwas spät kommt, da selbst auf der 'hauseigenen' HP bis jetzt noch keine Stellungnahme zu lesen ist.
Ich unterstelle Herrn St. keinen Betrug und die Aussage, dass es eine Fotomontage sein soll, kann ich leider nicht unterstreichen, da ich keine Ahnung davon habe und selbst schon kuriose Bilder gesehen habe, die ich angeblich mit meiner Cam gemacht hatte (wo kommt der Nebel plötzlich bei strahlendem Sonnenschein auf das Bild, wenn die Zigarette längst aus ist?)
Neidisch bin ich mit Sicherheit nicht, denn ich bin auch selbst auf die kleinste Ukelei stolz, die sich überhaupt mal an meinen Haken verirrt


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (14. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

*<<<ÖFFENTLICHER BRIEF AN HERR'N STILLER>>>*

*" Bitte äußern SIE sich zu den Hier angegebenen Anschuldigungen......."*

#d  nee, nee ........ich nich!!!


----------



## frankie77 (14. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

@klaus.S.

also wenn Du keine Beleidigungen gelesen hast: 

hier einige Auszüge:

ohne Namen:

bsp:

"Der Herr Stiller muss es ja mächtig nötig haben.Bestimmt wird er aber eine schlimme Kindheit gehabt haben und aus zerrütteten Familienverhältnissen kommen...."

"Ich find´s Klasse wie Ihr diese Pappnase überführt habt..."

"...er muß doch das Selbstwertgefühl einer Kiwi haben...."

"was fällt Dir ein,.....eine Kiwi so zu beleidigen..."

Also das sind nur ein paar Auszüge aus den ersten Seiten...

Wenn Ihr denkt das dass konstruktive Kritik ist stelle ich das sehr in Frage!!!


----------



## Ben_koeln (14. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

@franky

Yep, das ist weder nett noch konstruktiv! Geb ich dir Recht! 

Trotzdem sind ja die meisten comments recht sachlich und vernünftig, oder? 

Und die Zweifel sind trotzdem nicht ausgeräumt! 

Macht aber auch Spaß hier ein bissel drüber zu diskutieren, oder? 

Ben


----------



## frankie77 (14. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Ben_koeln schrieb:


> @franky
> 
> Yep, das ist weder nett noch konstruktiv! Geb ich dir Recht!
> 
> ...




ok....lach...ja macht Spaß |bla:

Na aber ob wir hier bzw damit irgendwas ändern is wohl eher unwahrscheinlich!

Ich denke der besagte J.S. ist bestimmt köstlich amüsiert über unsere Diskution ;-)

Und fängt fleissig weiter Dicke Brocken ohne selbige ins Netz zu stellen ;-)

Evt geht so irgendwann auch ein neuer oder "echter"(nicht bös gemeint) Rekordzander der Anglerwelt verloren...

weil alle Angst haben ihn zu melden und befürchten so "zerfleischt" zu werden wir her J.S.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



> Evt geht so irgendwann auch ein neuer oder "echter"(nicht bös gemeint) Rekordzander der Anglerwelt verloren...


Die Frage ist dabei:
Störts die "Anglerwelt" (bzw. welchen Teil davon)?????

Ich geh angeln weils Spass macht, nicht um Rekorde zu brechen)))


----------



## esox_105 (14. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



> Evt geht so irgendwann auch ein neuer oder "echter"(nicht bös gemeint) Rekordzander der Anglerwelt verloren...


 

... da von geht die Welt auch nicht unter  .


----------



## frankie77 (14. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist dabei:
> Störts die "Anglerwelt" (bzw. welchen Teil davon)?????
> 
> Ich geh angeln weils Spass macht, nicht um Rekorde zu brechen)))




Ja ok....da gebe ich Dir Recht....das schönste is das angeln an sich...

Aber...und das ist doch Fakt....würde es die Angelwelt nicht stören....dann wäre dieser Thread auch übeflüssig ?!?!

Oder?!?!?


Ich finde es immer interessant und spannend wenn sehr große Fische...egal welche....gelandet werden...

Ich denke schon das bei Rekorden oder Riesenfischen eine Meldung erfolgen sollte!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



> Aber...und das ist doch Fakt....würde es die Angelwelt nicht stören....dann wäre dieser Thread auch übeflüssig ?!?!


Nö wieso, hier gehts ja nicht drum dass das kein Superfisch wäre, sondern darum dass seltsamerweise auf verschiedenen Seiten verschiedne Angaben auftauchen etc...

Und bei den Hitparaden (egal welcher) wird so viel beschissen, dass ich mir persönlich nicht vorstellen kann, dass ein seriöser Angler da mitmachen will (ich bezeichne hier Herrn S. expilizit NICHT als unseriös!!)


----------



## Buster (14. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Als unseriös sollte ihn sicher niemand bezeichnen. 

Wenn ich mir so seine zahlreichen veröffendlichten Bilder ansehe dann vermute ich mal das ihm sehr daran gelegen ist ein gutes Bild in der Scene abzugeben - und genau darum braucht er sich jetzt keine Sorgen mehr zu machen.
Egal ob er oder jemand anders Schuld an den fehlerhaften Gewichtsangaben ist - sein Ruf dürfte so ziehmlich ruiniert sein.

Und eines gebe ich gerne zu:  Ich beneide ihn um die Möglichkeit solche Fische zu fangen. Gern hätte ich mehr Zeit und Geld um einfach viel öfter und an verschiedenen Gewässern angeln zu können.
Ich tröste mich aber damit das ich Anfang der 80'er "meinen Rekordfisch" aus der Weser gezogen habe - auch wenn ich nicht recht wußte was das genau für ein Fisch ist. Unser damaliger Vereinsvorstand "belehrte" mich dahingehend das es eine Lachsforelle sei. Mit meinem jetzigen Wissen zweifel ich allerdings daran. Wenn ich das Bild davon mal finde versuche ich es zu vergrößern um euch mal um ne Artenbestimmung zu bitten.


----------



## nikmark (14. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



frankie77 schrieb:


> Ich denke schon das bei Rekorden oder Riesenfischen eine Meldung erfolgen sollte!



Finde ich nicht unbedingt !
Mein Kumpel und Boardie Renkenjäger hat letztes Jahr in der Sorpe eine 11 kg Seeforelle gefangen.
Es war die grösste Seeforelle seit 1973 in der Sorpe.
Das Bild von der Forelle war genau eine halbe Stunde (es muss wohl die Anfangseuphorie gewesen sein) auf der HP von "de Koning", dem namhaften Angler und Tackledealer am Sorpesee. Dann entschloss man sich sehr leichten Herzens, das Bild wieder runterzunehmen. Auch hat Renkenjäger bei keiner "Hitparade" mitgemacht, obwohl er einige gute Preise in Jahrewertungen gewonnen hätte,

Warum ?

Weil man dem "Angelplündereitourismus" vorbeugen wollte, weil die Sorpe halt noch nicht vollkommen überrannt ist, weil es trotzdem der "Fisch seines Lebens" war ohne grosse Beifallsbekundigungen der gesamten Republik.
Man kann auch im Stillen angeln ;-)

Hier nun der Fisch:

Nikmark


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

:m :m :m :m :m


----------



## frankie77 (14. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Ja ich gebe Dir Recht...in vielen Hitparaden führen zweifelslos sehr,sehr seltsame Fische mit sehr seltsamen Gewichts/Größenverhältnissen....

Aber egal ob 2 Bilder und verschiedene Gewichtsangaben...

Ich persönlich finde der Zander ist echt riesig....

Ich selbst habe schon einige Groß gefangen...

Und da waren auch einige über 90 und einer über 100 cm dabei...
und ich denke bei 20 Pfund wäre er so umgefähr  90-100 cm länge realistisch gewesen, oder?? verbessert mich ruhig,wenn quatsch sein sollte!!

Die sahen kleiner aus..

Schaut euch mal das MAUL an...echt krass



Gut...evt hab ich eine schechteren Fotowinkel oder ähnliches gehabt...mag sein....der Richtige Winkel und der passende Zoom kann da evt noch was verbessern!?!

Was denkt Ihr den so persönlich...

was der Zander gewogen hat??

Wenn ich mir die Höhe ansehe....im Verhältniss zu den Finger...war das wirklich ein sehr, sehr hochrückiger Genosse...

Ich hab gerade mal bei mir gemessen....mein Mittelfinger ist 9 cm lang....so wenn ich also davon ausgehe das mein Mittelfinger 9 cm lang ist...und ich das auf der Bild projeziere....dann würde der Finger von Herr St. 3 mal den Fisch evt 3,5 mal in der Höhe abdecken...oder??

So wenn ich jetzt nur von 3 mal ausgehe...dann hatte der Fisch an der von ihm aus rechten Hand 27 cm Höhe(evt30cm) Höhe...also....das ist schon ne Macht!

Stellt euch mal nen Zander mit dieser Höhe vor!!

Oder??

Evt sind meine (Mittel)-Fingerrechnungen auch total Leihenhaft...

War nur mal ein Gedanke....weil ich auch oft im Tread lass das es sich um einen vorgehaltenden Fisch (lange Unterarme) handelt...ich meine wenn es so wäre würde ja die Dimensionen der Finger im selben Verhältniss mit vergrößert werden...

oder??


----------



## frankie77 (14. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Tolle Seeforelle....wirklich schön...

Petri Heil an Deinen kollegen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



nikmark schrieb:


> Hier nun der Fisch:


Tolles Foto! #6 
Das Viech ist ja fast schon richtig moppsig und häßlich - für 'ne Forelle (der Fisch, nicht der Angler  ) 
Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens, wieso man die dicken SeeFos nie sieht, die sind ja richtig bleigrau getarnt!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (14. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



nikmark schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht unbedingt !
> Mein Kumpel und Boardie Renkenjäger hat letztes Jahr in der Sorpe eine 11 kg Seeforelle gefangen.
> Es war die grösste Seeforelle seit 1973 in der Sorpe.
> Das Bild von der Forelle war genau eine halbe Stunde (es muss wohl die Anfangseuphorie gewesen sein) auf der HP von "de Koning", dem namhaften Angler und Tackledealer am Sorpesee. Dann entschloss man sich sehr leichten Herzens, das Bild wieder runterzunehmen. Auch hat Renkenjäger bei keiner "Hitparade" mitgemacht, obwohl er einige gute Preise in Jahrewertungen gewonnen hätte,
> ...




Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung.:m 
Naja, wass soll man zu so einem Traumfisch großartig sagen. Glückwunsch an Renkenjäger.#6 :m 




@ frankie77,
da Du mich ja zitiert hast als einen von denen die hier den Herrn S. "beleidigt" haben.
Es mag sicher sein das der zitierte Beirag nicht sehr konstruktiv war was das Thema betrifft.|offtopic 
Aber eine Beleidigung sieht bei mir anders aus.

...so und nun lasse ich es Gut sein. Es gibt schließlich wichtigere Dinge als den Herrn S. und seinen Zander...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (15. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



frankie77 schrieb:


> Ja ich gebe Dir Recht...in vielen Hitparaden führen zweifelslos sehr,sehr seltsame Fische mit sehr seltsamen Gewichts/Größenverhältnissen....
> 
> Aber egal ob 2 Bilder und verschiedene Gewichtsangaben...
> Ich persönlich finde der Zander ist echt riesig....
> ...



ich lach 2mal über deinen post.
da hab ich aber genug 15-20 pfünder gesehen die gewaltiger aussehen(kommt auch immer drauf an wer ihn hält.).

herr s ist ja nicht gerade der kräftigste etc usw.

mein gott irgendwann wirds peinlich n zander von 20 pfund als 30+ pfünder zu verkaufen.
erst fand ich es ja noch amüsant aber nun,naja,mußte selber wissen.

würd gern mehr schreiben aber um halb 3 beißen bei uns die fetten karpfen und mein futter muß noch fertig.
wenn ich dann den 35 kg(oder sinds pfund oder lbs oder gramm???)-karpfen hab meld ich mich wieder ok.
wird auch in die hitparade kommen.kommt nur aufs foto an #h #h :m


----------



## frankie77 (15. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



acidflash schrieb:


> ich lach 2mal über deinen post.
> da hab ich aber genug 15-20 pfünder gesehen die gewaltiger aussehen(kommt auch immer drauf an wer ihn hält.).
> 
> herr s ist ja nicht gerade der kräftigste etc usw.
> ...



na schön das Du über mein Post lachst....!

Deins ist ja auch um einiges konstruktiver und sinnvoller, da darfst Du auch gerne nach herzenslust lachen!!

Das zeigt ja was Du für ein tolleranter und respektvoller Mensch bist...gut das es Leute wie Dich hier gibt!!!!!

Ich habe ledglich meine Meinung kund getan...schade das es hier mit so einer Missachtung und mit solch einem sakastischen Unterton auf genommen wird!

Aber gut das es noch Angler wie acidflash gibt!!!

Ansonsten wäre es einfach sehr sehr langweilig hier |bla:


----------



## Holger (15. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Und genau wegen solchen Posts wie der sich anbahnenden Fehde zwischen "frankie77 und acidflash" können wa den Thread genauso gut schließen.

Von Herrn Stiller kommt eh nix mehr, das ist so sicher wie die Tatsache das sein Zander keine 30 Pfund wog.


----------



## Christian0815 (15. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Holger schrieb:


> Und genau wegen solchen Posts wie der sich anbahnenden Fehde zwischen "frankie77 und acidflash" können wa den Thread genauso gut schließen.
> 
> Von Herrn Stiller kommt eh nix mehr, das ist so sicher wie die Tatsache das sein Zander keine 30 Pfund wog.


Sehe ich genau so!
Das ist für mich kein Angler der die Natur oder nur das Angeln liebt.
Nur schade das einiege seiner Kumpels in diesen Thread noch was retten wolten.  Aber mit solchen Hoschis werden wir ja auch noch fertig#h

Schönes WE Christian


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (15. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

sarkasmus war klar gekennzeichnet.

also mir isses egal was in haltern passiert,sollen sie machen was sie wollen.
ich habe bewußt mal leicht provoziert,sowas ist ja nich verboten.
finds immer toll wenn leuten die argumente ausgehen.:q :q


----------



## Klaus S. (15. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



acidflash schrieb:


> ich habe bewußt mal leicht provoziert,sowas ist ja nich verboten.
> finds immer toll wenn leuten die argumente ausgehen.:q :q


 
Naja, muß aber auch nicht sein... #d #d #d


----------



## frankie77 (15. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

@acidflash



Mir ist es auch egal was in Haltern passiert...nur finde ich es von Dir nicht ok das Du so eine negativ Stimmung machst und Dich über meine Posts beschwerst!

Ich habe lediglich eine Feststellung ,meine persönliche, Feststellung über das evt. Maß des Fisches geäußert....ob diese nun realistisch ist oder nicht....sei dahin gestellt...

Ich kann und Du auch nicht, zu keiner Zeit, 100% das Gewicht deuten....und allem voran nicht über ein so undeutliches Bild.


Aber dem Anschein nach biste ja so ein guter Bilddeuter das Du zu 100% sagen kann welch Gewicht dieses Tier hatte...

Aus diesem Grund kann ich nur sagen:

RESPEKT und ANERKENNUNG von meiner Seite für Deine Unglaubliche Scharfsinnigkeit und für Deine Gabe alles aus dem Stehgreif mit einer Sicherheit beurteilen zu können als wärst Du eine Digitalwaage.!!

In diesem Sinne

Freundlichen Gruß  Frank#h


----------



## MelaS72 (16. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

hey Männers, kriegt euch mal wieder ein. Bis jetzt ist alles friedlich abgelaufen, belasst es bitte dabei!
Spekulationen sind erlaubt, solange der Ton gewahrt bleibt. Beleidigungen führen nur zur Schliessung und Verwarnung, die es bei solchen Dingen doch nun wirklich nicht wert sind.
Bleibt sachlich und fair!!! #6


----------



## zanderzahn (18. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

diese ganze diskussion ist genauso, wie mit einem käsehobel zu onanieren - äußerst SCHMERZHAFT!!! geht fischen um die natur zu genießen und nen schönen fang zu machen, nicht um hitparaden und preise zu erhaschen!!!
- wenn ihr sowas braucht, motzt euren wagen auf oder bewerbt euch bei den superstars...#q 

der weg ist das ziel!!!


----------



## noose (18. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



zanderzahn schrieb:


> diese ganze diskussion ist genauso, wie mit einem käsehobel zu onanieren - äußerst SCHMERZHAFT!!!
> 
> ,,,oder bewerbt euch bei den superstars...#q



Allein der Gedanke ist furchtbar |scardie:


----------



## HD4ever (18. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

|muahah: !

denke zu dem Thema ist eigendlich alles gesagt und tut wirklich nicht not das sich hier welche in die Wolle kriegen ... |kopfkrat
wenn nicht rein zufällig das gleiche Bild mit 11 Pfd weniger auf der homepage zu sehen gewesen wäre, wär diese Schummelei keiner Sau aufgefallen und J.S. hätte sich ne schöne Stella ergaunert .... #q
klar nen schöner Zander - aber in diesem Fall einfach alles zu offensichtlich gewesen |splat2:
wenn man sich dann aber auch so einige "Hitpatraden-Fänge" ansieht scheint das nicht sooo selten vorzukommen mit nachträglichen Gewichtsverbesserungen ... #q

Stellungsnahme wird da garantiert auch nicht mehr kommen #c


----------



## MelaS72 (18. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

lassen wir den Trööt einfach in der Versenkung verschwinden #6


----------



## noose (18. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



MelaS72 schrieb:


> lassen wir den Trööt einfach in der Versenkung verschwinden #6




....und Herrn J.S. ungeschoren davonkommen.

(*aber* *ohne Stella*)


----------



## Kleinfischfänger (18. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

@ MelaS72,
mein Kompliment, du hast die richtige Einstellung zu dem Ganzen.
Ich hab den ganzen Trööt nun lange verfolgt, ohne meinen Senf zur betreffenden Sache abzugeben. Dabei soll es auch bleiben.

Du versuchst immer, die Männer zu beruhigen, aber da ich auch eine dieser erdbewohnenden Lebensformen bin, kann ich dir guten Gewissens sagen: Gibs auf, es hat keinen Sinn!!

Wir Männer sind halt mal so, immer kämpferisch und unsere Meinung bis zum letzten (Glas Bier) verteidigend.

An die Mod`s:
Macht den Trööt zu und lasst es gut sein, das Thema ist ausgelutscht!!


Gruss und Petri Heil
Kleinfischfänger (Betonung liegt auf "Klein")


----------



## Sputnik4711 (18. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

ist schon der Hammer, aber hat sich der Fänger ( Stiller ) schon einmal ziu seinem Bet..g geäußert, oder habe ich da etwas verpasst zu lesen !!!|kopfkrat
Ist schon ein hartes Stück und auch schon ein wenig unverschämt sich mit fremden federn zu schmücken !!!!

Der Hr. Stiller sollte mal belegen oder beweisen das er auch Format hat. und seinen Fake zugibt.  mehr muß man auchh nicht dazu schreiben !!!!!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (18. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Sputnik4711 schrieb:


> ist schon der Hammer, aber hat sich der Fänger ( Stiller ) schon einmal ziu seinem Bet..g geäußert, oder habe ich da etwas verpasst zu lesen !!!|kopfkrat
> Ist schon ein hartes Stück und auch schon ein wenig unverschämt sich mit fremden federn zu schmücken !!!!
> 
> Der Hr. Stiller sollte mal belegen oder beweisen das er auch Format hat. und seinen Fake zugibt.  mehr muß man auchh nicht dazu schreiben !!!!!!!



das wär wie ein 6er im lotte wenn er hier was schreibven würde.
ich denke das in haltern im verein auch schon einiges passiert sein dürfte.
sowas bleibt schließlich nicht gänzlich unbemerkt.


----------



## MelaS72 (18. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Lasst doch einfach gut sein! 
Dieser Thread besteht schon eine Weile; keine Stellungnahme. Weder hier, noch auf der hauseigenen Side. Und das jetzt jedes 3. Posting hier erscheint, dass keine Stellungnahme kommt, erhöht hier die Postingzahl, belastet den Server unnötig und davon kommt immer noch keine Stellungnahme. #d


----------



## Drillinge (18. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Denke auch , bringt nichts mehr.#h 

Vieleicht eröffnet ha hr. st den nächsten thread#c 

Also, macht schluß u geht angeln.#6


----------



## HD4ever (18. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Drillinge schrieb:


> Vieleicht eröffnet ha hr. st den nächsten thread#c



oder boardie tomtom12 .... :m
wundert mich nur das der Text auf der Stollenwerk HP mit "nächsten Tagen blablabla" da immer noch zu lesen ist .... |kopfkrat
aber egal ...


----------



## kanalbulle (19. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



MelaS72 schrieb:


> Und das jetzt jedes 3. Posting hier erscheint, dass keine Stellungnahme kommt, erhöht hier die Postingzahl, belastet den Server unnötig


Das gehört unter "Witze und lustiges" !!! :q

Dein "lasst gut sein" zu xten mal ist zum Glück nicht so Serverlastig


----------



## MelaS72 (19. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



kanalbulle schrieb:


> Das gehört unter "Witze und lustiges" !!! :q
> 
> Dein "lasst gut sein" zu xten mal ist zum Glück nicht so Serverlastig



super Idee #6
lass uns "Die unendliche Geschichte Teil 28735647" draus machen :q


----------



## Zoddl (19. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

"...I had a Alp - Dream" *ggg*

Den Thread hab ich ebenfalls seit einiger Zeit verfolgt, wollte mir bisher aber jeden Kommentar sparen. Im Fische "schätzen" war ich eh schon immer mies...

Aber was erwartet mich eigentlich, wenn ausreichend "Gras über die Sache gewachsen" ist. Wie Buster meinte, war der "nette Herr" aufm Foddo von Seite 1 gerade dabei, (O-Ton) "... sich einen Ruf in der Scene zu machen".

Wird es also passieren, dass man Herrn Stiller in naher Zukunft als neuen "Zanderpapst" in diversen Mags zu Gesicht bekommt? Oder gar auf Terra Nova??? Laut der Bilder seiner Vereinsseite, scheint er ja sehr gut zu fangen (.... mit seinem Echolot *ggg*)
Nee... wahrscheinlich nicht! Hoffentlich NICHT!!!

Aber stellt euch das mal vor...

(P.S.: Wo sind die Smilies , wenn man sie mal braucht???)


----------



## HD4ever (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

entweder hat Stollenwerk ne Stellungsnahme bekommen oder die warten auch nicht mehr drauf .... #d
jedenfalls ist der Kommentar nicht mehr auf der webside zu sehen ...


----------



## Laserbeak (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Die warten nicht mehr. Wäre ein Kommentar eingegangen, dann stünde es auf den Seiten.
Auf jeden Fall sollte man diese Geschichte zwar nicht mehr hochpushen, sie aber auch nicht in der Versenkung verschwinden lassen. Ein Beispiel für eine Sache, die so einfach nicht laufen darf. Im Auge behalten und abwarten. Aber eben nicht unterbuttern. Wer diese Platzierung als Bestätigung braucht...bitteschön, soll er doch. Mich störts nicht, denn ich fange meine eigenen Fische (oder auch nicht:m)


----------



## HD4ever (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

mit den ehrlichen 20 Pfd seines Zanders wäre er momentan immer noch auf Platz 1 .... :m


----------



## Lionhead (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Nachdem es mit der Angelei und dem Rekordzander ja leider nicht geklappt hat, setzte sich Herr S. neue Ziele:

Siehe Hier: http://www.menshealth.de/life/lifestyle/jan-stiller-neuer-echtester-kerl.69620.htm

Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich  noch zu diesem tollen Titel.

Jan


----------



## supercook (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Lionhead schrieb:


> Nachdem es mit der Angelei und dem Rekordzander ja leider nicht geklappt hat, setzte sich Herr S. neue Ziele:
> 
> Siehe Hier: http://www.menshealth.de/life/lifestyle/jan-stiller-neuer-echtester-kerl.69620.htm
> 
> ...


Ja,von mir auch herzliche Glückwünsche.Solche Männer braucht das Land#h Hat sogar seine Handschuhe dafür ausgezogen..................


----------



## petrikasus (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Lionhead schrieb:


> Nachdem es mit der Angelei und dem Rekordzander ja leider nicht geklappt hat, setzte sich Herr S. neue Ziele:
> 
> Siehe Hier: http://www.menshealth.de/life/lifestyle/jan-stiller-neuer-echtester-kerl.69620.htm
> 
> ...


 

@Jan: was Du so alles liest ... |bigeyes


----------



## stefanwitteborg (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

...auf jeden Fall ehrlich verdient dieser Titel...
...Respekt davor...


----------



## DerFischfänger (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*



Lionhead schrieb:


> Nachdem es mit der Angelei und dem Rekordzander ja leider nicht geklappt hat, setzte sich Herr S. neue Ziele:
> 
> Siehe Hier: http://www.menshealth.de/life/lifestyle/jan-stiller-neuer-echtester-kerl.69620.htm
> 
> ...


 
Gerade noch den Schock so gerade verkraftet-32 Pfd. Zander und 5min später lachend auf dem Boden.

Trotzdem schöner Fisch, er kann auch nix für den "Fänger"

zu dem Fänger: Tja, kommt häufiger vor..50 Watt in Armen aber keine Sicherung im Kopf :m

Fall geklärt


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

So Jungs, nun seis wieder gut - hab keine Lust hier immer aufpassen zu müssen, dass es nicht ausartet.
Also bleibt ruhig, sonst mach ich das dicht..


----------



## Dissection2k (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Ich weiß gar nicht, warum sich alle hier so darüber aufregen! Ich bekam meine Genugtuung in diesem Thread zwischen Seite 1 und 2... Und bitte: Wie lange ist das denn schon her? Lohnt sich nicht, das Messer noch mal umzudrehen, wie ich finde. Daher könnte man diesen Fred eigentlich auch schließen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!*

Gute Idee, mach ich dann doch gleich ;-)))


----------

